# Skyler's Weight Loss Program [BBW (mult), MWG, stuffing, feederism]



## Cylon_bob (May 29, 2015)

Skyler's Weight Loss Program
_____________
​[FONT=Calibri, serif]*Part 1: Kelsy Is a Bad Influence*​[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, serif]
Skyler walked up to her dorm room with her stomach soft, pudgy middle poking over her waistband all around. She stepped quickly down the hallway, her thighs thick, rubbing together as she stepped to the door with a confident grin and arms full of shopping bags, colorful exercise clothes and diet products visible through the translucent bags.[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Opening the door, she nearly dropped everything, "What the _fuck_, Kelsy?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]She ran over to her best friend and roommate. Kelsy was laid out, topless, her wide body on the floor, her face smeared in Nutella, two empty jars of which sat to her sides, and clutching an almost-empty pint of rocky road. "Whaaat?" she asked with a playful grin, feigning innocence. She heaved herself up into a seated position, groaning at the effort it took, pushing her back to the wall. She looked fatter than Skyler had ever seen, her belly all but filling her lap, and her massive breasts, streaked with angry, red stretchmarks, sagging under their own weight. Her monstrous, black bra was doing its best, but it was struggling, barely managing even to cage Kelsy's disproportionate chest, let alone support the hefty globes.[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"What th Oh, come _on_! Skyler groaned, For fuck's sake, Kelsy! The diet was supposed to start today! We agreed! Last night!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy puckered her lips, closing one eye, thinking back, "Ah... Yeah... About that... she shrugged, flipping her long, black hair to the side, In my defense, I was fucking wasted when I agreed to that. Not to mention, emotionally messed up because the doctor told me I was fat as shit." she licked at a smear of Nutella on her cheek, cleaning it off, I mean, why would he even say that?[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler groaned, "Because you seriously need to fucking lose weight!" She shook the bags in her hand, irritated, "I do, too! she added, glancing down at the convex curves of her empty tummy, We were gonna get skinny together! Remember?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy pursed her lips, "Uh, about that..." She said, "How would you feel if I said there's no way in hell it's happening?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Not surprised, given what you look like right now[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif].[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] Skyler answered, rolling her eyes and glaring, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Not to mention, r[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]eally pissed off because this was your fucking idea in the first place."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy threw her hands out to the side, nearly spilling the last remaining dredges of melted sugary goo from her ice cream carton, "Hey! Like I said! I was drunk!" She poured the last precious ounces of fatty, chocolaty cream into her mouth and swallowing, moaning with satisfaction and rubbing her swollen stomach.[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler scowled, "Kelsy, would you fucking _look_ at yourself? Fuck, we were _cheerleaders_! Not even like, it was just three years ago! Three years! That's it! Fucking, could you even do one goddamned sit-up anymore?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"Well, not right _now_, Kelsy conceded, nodding her head at the empty junk food cartons around her, I mean"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"Could you on an empty stomach, even? If you _weren't_ fucking stuffed full of high-fat, high-calorie garbage?" Skyler interrupted, barely pausing before answering her own question, "Face it, Kelsy, you can't. I couldn't, and you've gained probably at _least_ two pounds for every one I've put on!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy slapped her hands to the swollen lump of her gut with a low thump, "Well, I don't know about _tha_"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"No!" Skyler broke in, "That isn't even in question! I was at the doctor too, remember? I'm up like, forty pounds, almost, since high school, and you're up she hesitated, because she only knew Kelsy had gained a lot, no numbers, more than that! It's not just an opinion; we're both a couple of fat fucking slobs who need to fucking lose weight!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy smirked, "Oh... So... When TJ Kennedy takes me out to Cheesecake Factory later tonight, I'm supposed to turn _down_ the cheesecake?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler's neck twitched, "TJ? The hot guy from A&P? He... You're going out with him?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grinned, "Yeah, he saw me at breakfast." she winced, "I, uh, forgot about the diet for that too, but, anyway, he saw me eating, and I dunno, I guess he liked what he saw!" She waggled her eyebrows, Told him he's gonna be gettin' the best of me, if you know what I mean! she reached around her massive breasts, giving them a lift and grinning, I think _he_ knew what I meant with that[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]First of all, ew, don't be telling me that kind of shit, and secondly, Skyler snorted with derision, "You were thinking what, 'Oh, this cute boy thinks I'm hot, I'm gonna eat three thousand calories worth of junk food until I'm so huge he wants to throw up when he sees me!' Because that makes sense."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy smirked, licking the last of the ice cream from the carton, "Hey, trust me, whatever TJ Kennedy got happening downstairs, the inside of my mouth and my full, full tummy is making happier now than he could ever do!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler rolled her eyes, grabbing at the bags she'd left on the bed, throwing one at Kelsy, "Whatever, you're not getting out of helping me. Strip down and change."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"Oh, so forward!" Kelsy joked, grabbing Skyler by her love handles, pulling her closer, her voice sensual,"I _like_ that in a woman!" She teased.[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"You know what I like in a woman?" Skyler shot back, "A waistline. Get back to me in fifty pounds, ya fat heifer!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"Ouch!" Responded Kelsy, "Harsh words coming from you! Your waist is what, 27, 28 inches around?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler glared, "Yeah, well"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"Oh, that's _right_!" Kelsy cut in, "You've up to thirty, aren't you! Ah, well, no worries, this diet will get you all fixed up!" She gestured to the empty containers, "Go 'head, search the room, nothing left to throw you off the diet now!" She grinned, "See? I'm helping!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler rolled her eyes, "You'd be helping more by working out with me. Now get changed already, the gym's closing at six today." Kelsy made a face, "Fuckin' stop your complaining, you need this more than I do!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy paused, curling her lip in disbelief, "Uh, what's that now?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler scoffed, "Fuckin', I've blimped the hell out, okay? But the fact is, you're fatter than me, like, everywhere!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy smirked, "Damn straight, everywhere! Everywhere it fucking _counts_! What's your cup size, now?" Skyler grimaced, "Don't give me that! You should be proud, you're finally getting tits! Just tell me! How big are they!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler mumbled, "34B..."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"Oh, uh, what's that?" Kelsy asked, mockery in her tone, "You're up to a _B_-cup?" She snorted, "Bitch, I had bigger tits by the time I was twelve. Tell me when you're up to a G-cup, then I'll talk to you!"[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Hey, fuck off already, its not like youre any skinnier than me around the waist! Whats your measurements, huh? How big are _you_ around the middle, chunky? She reached out to pinch one of Kelsys rolls, shaking it around and letting it jiggle, This dont look like less than thirty to me![/FONT]

 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy rolled her eyes, "Oh, ouch, you got me! Somewhere in my tits growing up to a 36G my belly's gotten up to a whole 35 inches around! Oh deary me, no man would _ever_ be interested in a woman like me! she pretended to despair, Oh, wait. She pretended to realize, gloating, Which one of us has a date tonight?"

Skyler resisted the urge to kick Kelsy in her fat, bloated gut, throwing her hands up in the air, "You know what? I don't fucking care. Eat as much as you want, sit there all fucking day, just don't come crying to me three years from now when you're three hundred pounds, just waddlin' all around, tits sagging down to your toes, belly out here!" She spread her hands out, miming a massive gut.

"Nah," Kelsy answered with confidence, "Never gonna happen." She caught Skyler's eye, grinning, "I wear a bra like, all the time now. Totally offset the droopage."

Skyler couldn't help but laugh at the absurdity, "Goddammit, Kels! That is... That is _not_ what I'm talking about!" She sat down onto the bed, sickened by the feeling of her own gut bunching up, forming small, fleshy rolls. She sighed, I'm talking about... she pinched herself, a handful of jelly, grimacing at the sensation, how soft she was, I just need your help with this. Come on, Kels, some of us don't get superhuman tits when we gain weight, we just... get fat.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grimaced, Ugh, _fine_ I'll help you. But I am _not_ going jogging![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]But Kelsy, jogging is... It's cardio! It's the best way to burn calo[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]It's the best way for a girl with 36G tits to get two black eyes, is what it is! Kelsy lifted up the bag Skyler had tossed her, Unless you got the mother of all sports bras hiding in here, then you're on your own for jogging! Oh, hey, no bra, well ain't that a damn pity! she set her hands on the swollen dome of her gut, Guess that's just calories I'm not gonna be burnin'! _Such_ a shame...[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler sighed, Well, if the _diet_ goes the way its supposed to--[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]The diet! Kelsy interrupted, That's the other thing I wanted to say. Outside of here, this room? I am _not_ on a diet, got that? You can be on a diet all you want, but me, nah. Did the 'diet' thing back in high school, remember? All it got me was a flat, constantly-empty stomach and _slightly_ larger-than-average titties. Not _even_ worth being hungry all the time. I am _not_ going back to that.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler groaned, Ugh, fine, whatever. But you're coming with me to the gym this afternoon, and Soon as I get us a scale in here, you're gonna weigh in with me. We'll start that... tomorrow, and check in every other day. And I reserve the right to say 'I told you so ' when you end up even fatter! [/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy smirked, Sure thing, but I reserve the right to say the same when you lose what little boobage youve got![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Annoyed, Skyler stood, looking at the whirlwind of wild hedonism and luxury that was her roommate and rolling her eyes, Fine. Do whatever you want. I'm going out jogging. You keep... diet-proofing the dorm, whatever you call it. You've got until 3 to get ready.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Tucking the sweaty hand towel she'd kept with her back into her waistband, feeling the rouch cloth against her soft gut, Skyler opened up her dorm room, You ready, yet, Kels-- _Oh, for fuck's sake_! she rushed over to her roommate, once again laid out, but this time, on her bed surrounded by what seemed like a hundred fun-sized Snickers wrappers, as exposed as shed been before, What the fuck is wrong with you![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grinned, I'm doing what you told me! she [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]hiccuped[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], Diet-proofing the room for you! I'd totally forgot about these Snickers, y'know that? Happy surprise, I was just looking around trying to find everywhere you mighta hid some junk, and they were all like 'eat us, Kelsy!' and I just sat there, like, 'well, I'm still kinda full from the ice cream, but...' and then I thought about what _you_ said, and I thought, well, what about three weeks into this diet thing, you're all happy, your tits are miraculously still a B cup, but you can bend in the middle a lot easier, when _suddenly_! Evil, evil fun-size Snickers come to make you fat again! She looked off to the side as if heartbroken, And it would be all _my_ fault![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler wasn't amused. Yeah, whatever. Now get up and get changed.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Huh?[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]You're still going with me to the gym. Stuffed full of Snickers or not, I need a workout buddy. she smacked the swell of Kelsy's gut with a satisfying [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]**pop* *[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]and an even more satisfying pained groan from Kelsy, Hurry up; I already told you, they close at six today![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy slid to the edge of her bed, straightening up with a groan, cradling her over-fed stomach with care, _Woomph_! Oh, god. he grabbed Skyler by the shoulder, partially for support, leaning in close, Pro-tip: 'fun-sized' snickers? Yeah, not always... she paused, rubbing her hands deep into the curve of her belly, and belched, deep and loud, sighing with relief, Ugh! That's better! Anyway, she grinned at Skyler, fun-size candy? she waved her hand, Ah, you get it. Not nearly so much fun in big _urp_ big groups.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]With that, she waddled into the bathroom to change clothes. On a whim, Skyler grabbed the Snickers bag, looking to see how much Kelsy had eaten, groaning and shaking her head when she found the numbers. Two pounds, it weighed at the start, and just a few bars and a lot of wrappers remained. Skyler sighed, amazed as ever at her roommates insatiable appetite for overindulgence, when she heard it. Oh, damn! Kelsy yelled from the bathroom, sounding surprised. A second later, she heard it again, Oh, hot _dayum_![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler knocked, What's, uh, what's going on in there?[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]The door swung in, and Kelsy stepped out with a huge grin, Did ya _mean_ to dress me up like a knocked-up prostitute, or is that just a bonus? Skyler's jaw dropped. Her shirt, if it could be called that, was pink, a skin-tight tube of iridescent fabric covering Kelsy's bosom and nothing more, clinging tight enough to show her back fat bulging around the straps of her bra. Her belly, swollen from chocolate and a full, filling a day of rest and relaxation, puffed out in front of her, hanging over her pink, spandex shorts like a beach ball built from indulgence. Her bottoms were no more conservative than her top; from the waistband up, the straps of her lacy black thong arced, digging into her fleshy sides, and from below, her cellulite-ridden ass cheeks hung. Kelsy did a cheesy spin, as if to let Skyler see every angle of her size, her exposed, pale flesh still jiggling after shed stopped, I feel like we're gonna get halfway to the gym, and some really creepy, super-desperate dude's gonna try to pay me to fuck![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler stared, agape for a second, recovering quickly, Uh... she shook herself, Let me, uh, let me guess, you're gonna use this as an excuse to _not_ go to the gym?[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy laughed, Are you fucking kidding me? she beamed, Let's go![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]All right! Skyler responded, glad something was working, that finally Kelsy was co-operating.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Oh, just gimme a second... Kelsy said, grabbing something from the bed, the last of the Snickers, Can't believe I almost missed those![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler rolled her eyes as her roommate snatched up her purse and unwrapped another candy bar, grabbing her friend by the fat, wobbly forearm and pulling her through the door, Fuckin' come on.[/FONT]​


----------



## Cylon_bob (May 29, 2015)

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Wait. Kelsy called out as Skyler walked away from the building, Why don't we just take the bus to the gym? she pointed at the transport, It's like, their next stop![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Oh, for fuck's sake, Kelsy, thats exactly why we _shouldnt_ take the bus! It's not even that far of a walk! It's _literally_ just two blocks that way![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Well yeah, but... bus... Kelsy grinned, glancing down at the acres of exposed skin left bare by her clothes, Plus I wanna see how people react to all this I got going on! Skyler glared, Come on, you know you want to, too...[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler grunted, but stepped onto the bus after Kelsy, sitting next to her and wondering how she could be so carefree about the disgusted stares she was getting, how she felt so comfortable to keep eating chocolate while people looked at her the way they did.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Well, wasn't that fantastic! Skyler said sarcastically, walking into the gym as the bus drove away, We _didn't_ burn thirty calories, and instead, we got stared at like a couple of fat, nasty freaks! Oh, boy, can't wait to do that again![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]The sarcasm went over Kelsy's head, I know, right? Did you see that guy right across from us? Never stopped staring at my tits that whole time! she froze, staring at the wall just inside, grinning, Oh my god, they have vending machines here and everything![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler groaned, Oh, come on! You just ate like, two pounds of candy, are you seriously looking to spend your time at the gym picking out what _granola_ bar you think looks tastiest?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy's face scrunched up and she jabbed at Skyler's exposed tummy, her fingers sinking a knuckle deep into the chub, glaring down up at her friends face, Hey, screw you, no, I would _not_![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Oh, so that's your line? No stuffing your fat face when we're at the gym?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy chuckled, What? No, I'm just saying, when I go to a vending machine, I already _know_ what I'm gonna get![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Whatever. Come on, let's get sweaty already.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grabbed Skyler by the arm, pulling her down, closer to her face, talking sexy, Oh, honey-baby, you _know_ I love it when you talk dirty![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Shaking her head, Skyler rolled her eyes, pushing Kelsy off, Stop being weird. Come on, let's start ove[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]r[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Excuse me, ma'am? a voice came from behind Kelsy, a middle-aged man, Do you _really_ think you should be exercising?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grinned, turning to Skyler, See? _This_ guy agrees with me! Exercising? Me? Right now? she leaned back, puffing her gut out, Bad idea all around! the man nodded.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]No! Ugh, Kelsy! This guy thinks you[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]'[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]r[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]e[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Thinks I might lose something precious to me? Kelsy cut in with a devious grin, Well, I happen to agree with him! Her hands went to her bulging belly, Why do I even let you talk me into these kinds of things! She walked away, cradling her spherical, snickers-stuffed stomach defensively, backing away and keeping her eye on Skyler until she'd left the studio, shaking her head with disapproval. [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler tried to go after her, but found her way blocked. Let her go, ma'am. The man said, standing in her way. He squinted at her, staring.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]She's not fucking _pregnant_, asshole! Skyler yelled, angry now, her voice rising above the high-energy techno blaring through the loudspeakers, echoing, She's just fucking _fat_, okay? All you're doing is making it so she doesn't get any exercise and just gets fatter and fatter![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]She took a step back, glaring, about to push past him and grab Kelsy, just as two tall men in, Ma'am, were going to have to ask you to leave.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]What? Skyler screamed,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] [/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri, serif]A[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]re you fucking kidding me[/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri, serif]?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]One looked at the other, then back to Skyler, Ma'am, please. stop yelling. You're disrupting people who are here to exercise--[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]_I'm_ here to exercise![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]The first one remained calm, his tone even, That may be, ma'am, but what you're doing is causing a disturbance. You can either leave quietly, or we will be forced to eject you physically.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]At that, Skyler threw her hands up, Fine! Fuck! I'm just gonna keep getting bigger and bigger, I guess, since I can't even go to a fucking gym, now! she stormed out of the room, headed for the place she knew Kelsy would be, at the tables by the vending machines. [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]There were people all around, but Kelsy wasnt hard to spot, sitting at a table alone, belly pushing out into her lap, unwrapping a granola bar, Sky! Good to see you, done already? Skyler snatched the granola bar from her hands and shoved it into her mouth. Woah, there, chick, she said, a smile playing across her face, you sure that granola fits into your diet[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]_Fuck_ my diet! Skyler screamed at Kelsy, ignoring the heads that turned to see what the commotion was, venting, Fuck my diet, fuck this place, and fuck _jogging_! [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy put her hand up, Ooh, preach it, girlfriend![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler took another bite, Do you know the kind of shit I got while I was [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]out there this morning[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]? she swallowed, like, this one guy leaned out his car window just to yell at me, like, 'Where's the buffet?' Like, what does that even mean![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy smirked, Oh, I've gotten that one before when I was rushing to get to class! Where's the buffet,' like, because fat people only run for buffets! [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Since then, I figured I might as well play into it, right? Now[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] I only run when there's _actually_ a buffet on the other end, so I can be like '24[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]th[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] and Delaware, jackass, good luck gettin' there 'fore I shut it down!'[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler chuckled, falling onto the table in despair a second later, I'm just tired of all this shit, you know? You know, I wasnt even jogging for most the time I was gone? Kelsys forehead wrinkled with concern, I mean, I _did_ jog for a lot of it, but I stopped in the park for a minute.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Thats not so bad[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Stopped for a minute, sat down, bought a hot dog.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]I mean, you were jogging, so you earned it, right?

Skyler grimaced, First one, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]yeah,[/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri, serif]maybe[/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri, serif] I earned that[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]. The next three yeah, I fucked up. She sat back up, looking down at her soft, wide body, at the way her thick thighs poured over the edges of the cold, metal seat, at her belly poking out into her lap, frowning, I couldnt even jog after all that. I fucked up _bad_.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy reached across to embrace her friend, It's okay. You'll be fine. Need some comforting? Skyler nodded, looking glum, and Kelsy pulled her phone from her purse, typing a quick message and pressing send, Then comfort you shall have! TJ can just wait another couple days for our date. she laughed, Heh, if everything you've been saying about me all day is true, then that just means he'll have an even better time![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Huh?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy rolled her eyes, All day, you keep saying I'm gonna get fat if I keep doing like I'm doing. Not one time have I actually _not_ ignored your advice. she continued; Now we all know, me getting fatter means bigger tits. Therefore, the more I eat tonight, the better time TJ's gonna be having when we go out! Skyler stared blankly, Seriously? Dammit, I'm not going to spell out how me having bigger tits makes it that much better when hes got his fat, juicy cock rubbing up in between my gigantic boobs[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Oh, come on![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]You fuckin' asked! Now come on, get up! We're leaving![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler groaned, _Mmph_! Where we going.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy smiled, Bus stop. Because we're taking the bus to Wal-mart, and we're gonna trade out that skanky-ass fuckin' slutwear that you got on, use the money to buy everything we want to eat. Load the fuck _down_ on chocolate, ice cream, donuts, fuckin'... Twizzlers, if you're nasty. Then, we take the bus back to the dorm, where we're gonna eat it _all_ in one night. If you're really so into this whole diet and exercise thing, then I guess... just... start it all over again in the morning. Just leave me out of it this time, okay?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler blinked, Wait, just _my_ workout stuff? Yours is like seven hundred times worse![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grinned, I know, right? While you were gone, there was this one lady, walking along with her teenage daughter, looking for a trash can for her McDonald's trash. She saw me, turned to her kid and said something like 'That's why you should _always_ use a condom,' thinking she was being all subtle. I just wanted [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]about[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] she froze, whispering, Shit, there she is again! She nodded in the direction of a plump, middle-aged woman and her well-developed, slightly chubby daughter munching on a Hershey's. She hissed at Skyler, Stay here![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy stood up, walking over to the pair, Excuse me, ma'am. she said, But I [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]thought you should know, I overheard[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] what you said earlier about me![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]The woman looked horrified, Oh! Well, I mean-- I didn't--[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Oh, I know you didn't. I just wanted to set the record straight. she grabbed her belly and shook it around, Im not pregnant, first of all, just... she paused, looking down at her body like she was ashamed, This is what what happens when... she turned to the daughter, quizzical, Wait. How... How old are you if you don't mind me asking?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]The girl looked around, confused and disgusted by Kelsys exposed, flabby body, Nineteen. She answered, biting off another chunk from her candy, Why?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy frowned and shook her head, sounding heartbroken, Oh... Nineteen... Yeah, that's about when... she shook herself, turning back to the mother, If I were you, I'd warn her less about being like women you dont know, and a lot more about what Mickey D's, Pizza Hut, and chocolate candy can do to a girls figure. she looked down at her body with a mournful expression, Oh, I used to be skinny! she turned back to the daughter, shaking her head with dismay at the teenagers pudgy belly and thick, fleshy thighs, at the chocolate in her hand, and on her soft, rounded face, I even used to be just a little bit chunky, like you right now! Oh, if only I could turn back the clock! she ended her monologue with that, shaking her head at what might have been, and walking back to Skyler. [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler was cracking up laughing, Well, that's one girl who's _not_ coming here next year![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy shrugged, Yeah, well, she'll be getting fat as shit wherever she does go. Did you see her, still eating on that Hershey's as she walked off![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler grinned, In her defense, you didn't _actually_ sell it at all![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]_I beg your pardon_![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler smirked, Well she finished that Hersheys for one. She chuckled, It was all good until that last thing! Everyone who saw you could tell, if you could turn back the clock, you'd just eat everything all over again![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy glared at her friend for a second, then relaxed, Yeah, pretty much. Might get seconds, even. Probably get seconds. Speaking of, Wal-mart? [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Ungodly junk food binge?[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler sighed, Yeah... [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]she mumbled, giving into the pressure, W[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]hy the fuck not.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, serif]_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _[/FONT]​


----------



## weaverof (May 30, 2015)

This story is well written...I like it! I like it a lot!


----------



## Cylon_bob (May 30, 2015)

weaverof said:


> This story is well written...I like it! I like it a lot!



Thanks! 

Part two will be going up tomorrow barring any computer issues.


----------



## grasso (May 31, 2015)

looking forward to it


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 1, 2015)

*Gosh, I'm glad I left room open for computer issues.*
____________________________________________________​ 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]*Part 2: Binges, Breakfast, Boys*​[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]_Mmph_! Kelsy, youre the _devil_! Skyler groaned later that night, lying on her back, candy wrappers outlining her supine body, chocolate all around her mouth and her overfull, groaning belly bulging up above her.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]From the bed next to her, Kelsy looked much the same, chuckling, Ha, no, Im just like, a sub-Satan. Im the demon in charge of gluttony. She responded, not capable even of bending enough in the middle to look at her hands rifling through the shopping bag, relying on the feel until she came upon a familiar shape, Oh! Hey, youre obsessed with Reeses, right?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler turned her head, shooting Kelsy a disgusted grimace, Do I _look_ like I could eat any more right now? she squeezed her overstuffed stomach, moaning at the pressure, Eat em yourself, since you dont care how fat youre getting![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy snorted, Uh, no. I _absolutely_ care how fat I am, just not enough to _do_ anything about it. [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Besides,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] She grimaced at the candy in her hands, I fucking _hate_ Reeses. she tossed the packet in Skylers direction, Just go for it, I mean, its not like two peanut butter cups are going to be what throws off your diet for the night.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsys un-aimed toss was perfect, landing directly on Skylers tender, swollen belly, _Oomph_! Watch where youre throwing shit! she yelped, Im not exactly capable of dodging right now! she [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]scowled[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], looking at the packet, Now I _really_ dont want these fuckers.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy was rummaging some more, Yeah About that she murmured, I think we got a little carried away, getting the one thing I dont love[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Dont tell me.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Yeah, either youve got six packets of Reeses to get through the night, or your diet is pretty much fucked in the morning.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]I repeat. Youre Satan, squeezed in a spandex [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]slut's[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] costume. Skyler snorted, How are you even still _in_ that thing, like, shouldn't it have blown apart by now?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Spandex. Kelsy answered, Most perfect material in this world. And before you start ripping on me for my clothes, may I remind you that youre the [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]hoebag[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] who picked this shit out! If I look like a whore, its because you _wanted_ me to![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]I got your size wrong, okay? Skyler looked over at how much flesh was pouring over Kelsys undersized clothing, Like, three sizes too small, but whatever, youre getting fat too fast for me to even guess anymore![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grinned, Maybe, but dont pretend you werent _loving_ how much skinnier you looked next to my fat self back at Wal-mart![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler chuckled, Not gonna lie, that was nice. Cashier looked at me weird, I just made her think it was _you_ wanting to get all this shit. I still dont get why you refused to trade out and get something that actually _fits_, though.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Uh, because I love attention? Duh.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Yeah, but you look so fucking fat![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy rolled her eyes, From a distance, absolutely. Because I _am_ that fucking fat. It's all about knowing what works for your body type. Kelsy chuckled, Trust me, Im short enough, once you get up close, looking down, all anyone sees is boobs. She shifted her weight, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]straining[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] to the bottom of the bag, searching for one last thing to eat and finding nothing but Reese's, Its why Im not so much with the weight-loss thing. You know, straight up, its coming out the girls, so why would I? she grimaced, Im fat, yeah, but at least I got giant tits out of it. [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler snorted, What, Im supposed to congratulate you on that? Like, youre two hundred pounds now, but who cares[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Hey, screw you, I am _not_ two hundred yet![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler shut up, taking a deep breath, Sorry, I just The point is she looked over at her friend, How big _are_ you? I mean, we just went to the doctor, right?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy chuckled, Aint your mama ever tell you, never ask a woman how much she weighs, especially when shes obviously fat as hell?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]I mean, Ill tell you how much Ive gained, if thatd help. Skyler offered, not waiting for an answer, Im up to 1[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]6[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]9. [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]3[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]8 pounds since senior year. [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy sighed, Yeah, thats nothing. [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]she paused, unsure if she wanted to be open with this, but decided, a[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]n honest answer to an honest question, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Try 1[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]93[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] pounds of fatness. [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Literally, I'm getting close to where I'm twice as big.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler blinked, and wanted to be helpful, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]wanted to make Kelsy feel better about her massive gain, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Thats Thats not so bad, she offered, I mean, my mom lost 90 something pounds back [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]when we were[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] in Junior year, remember? You can do this![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy laughed, I remember that, sure. I remember move in day, too, with your mom looking like shed gained it all back plus twenty pounds more! she set her hands on her belly, Youre missing the point, though! I dont [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]think I [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]even really _want_ to lose [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]the [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]weight![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler blinked, this [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]seemed a[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] foreign concept [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]to her[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], Wait, what?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]I mean, Im fat enough as it is. Im perfectly happy just being this huge forever. Id really rather I _not_ get any bigger, you know? [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] shrugged, Same time as all this, though, I do _not_ want to work out, and you can _forget_ dieting. I like my warm, comfy bed, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]soft, cushy couch,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] and a full tummy too much.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Huh [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler wasn't sure how to respond. [/FONT]

Kelsy kept talking, [FONT=Calibri, serif]Its like, I can _say_ I want to stay just this fat [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]and not get bigger[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], but I can pretty much tell you now, when Im out with TJ, whenever that happens, Im still gonna eat like, a whole cake to myself. [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Fatness is foretold.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]But why? I mean, you _know_ whats gonna happen![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy laughed, Because cheesecake is good, I am fat, and I really just want to because I can?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler was confused, But youre on a _date_? I mean, whats TJ gonna think?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]grinned[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]realizing,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] Thats [/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri, serif]right[/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri, serif]![/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Y[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]ou werent at breakfast when he asked me out! [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]she chortled, cradling the swell of her butter-soft gu[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]t[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif],[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] Trust me, hes gonna be okay.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]But how do you know[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Because I do, okay? Kelsy [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]shot back[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], Because, when he asked me out, I was about three plates of eggs and bacon, two whipped cream-covered waffles and three donuts into the morning! I looked about twelve months pregnant, my makeup was a mess because I was recovering from a fucking hangover, I was gasping for breath, I was so stuffed full of food, and for all of that, when I asked him, he brought me donut number four, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]walkin[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]'[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] up to me[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] with a huge grin and an obvious boner. Trust me; hes into big girls with unhealthy appetites.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler shook her head, Unbelievable. Why do all the cute guys have weird-ass fetishes?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy shrugged, Dont know, and as long as their weird-ass fetish gives me license to lay around eating dessert by the pound, I dont especially care! she laughed, I mean, theres like a 99% chance Im going to do exactly that, anyway, so they might as well be into it![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]You realize if you date a guy like that, youre gonna blow up even faster, right? Skyler asked, I mean, hes bringing you more food, you dont even have to get up and walk anywhere.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grinned, I know, isnt it great?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Youre gonna get so fucking _fat_ though![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grimaced, Yeah, I know. Problem is, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]I don't really care? If you asked[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] me right now, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]gave me a choice[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] between cheesecake, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]all for me,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] and [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]the[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]guarantee[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] Id [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]drop[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] thirty pounds if I [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]got up right now and[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] walked for fifteen minutes, Id think about it for a second. Wouldnt answer immediately, I mean, thats a fucking great deal, right? Fifteen minutes of walking, well thats not so much, and thirty pounds? On a girl short as _me_? Yeah, thats a fucking _lot_ of weight. She paused, nodding, biting her lip, Id think about it, then look you dead in the eye, and _absolutely_ choose the cheesecake. Every time.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]What? Skyler asked, But you just ate, like, god even knows how much![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]And theres my problem. Kelsy shrugged. I couldnt even eat a whole cheesecake right now, but I dont really care. Walking is a pain in my squishy, overfed ass; I walk _maybe_ fifteen, twenty minutes [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]total[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] a[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]ll[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] day, and thats plenty. She s[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]norted[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], Plus, were talking magic here, so the weight _could_ all come out of my boobs to spite me. No more massive, horrible back pains [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]if that happened[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], but [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]then[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] I'm tired, sweaty as hell, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]totally fucking boobless,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] and I [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]wouldn't[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] even have [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]a damn[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]che[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]esecake [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]to cheer me up![/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] she s[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]norte[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]d, I might not be able to eat it all right now, but what the hell, cheesecake can be a breakfast food, right? [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Just so long as you eat it for breakfast?[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler rolled her eyes, Would you be eating this cake _before_ or after you take the bus to the dining hall?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Dont be silly. [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy chided,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] _Before_, of course, and [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]she added, gesturing to her workout clothes,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] Ill be wearing this to make sure TJ sees my squishiness and appreciates my super-sized sluttiness! Maybe hell forgive me for [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]canceling[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] on him, even! She squinted, Then again, that might take an extra half-dozen donuts[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Youre joking.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Of _course_ Im joking! Kelsy assured her, I mean, fuck, do you really think Im _that_ fat? Cheesecake _and_ donuts? One or the other! she jerked, too heavy and obese to jump with excitement, Hey! You should come with me![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler grimaced, Yeah, Im gonna say no to that.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Aw! Why not? Come on, breakfast is the most important meal of the day! Kelsy insisted, and when Skyler didnt respond, she tried a different tactic, Its supposed to help you lose weight![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler laughed, Yeah, because its totally helped _you_ do that. Im saying no because every time I hang out with you and youre eating, _I_ inevitably end up eating too much. She grimaced, Besides, Ive apparently got fourteen Reeses cups to ruin my diet already, I do _not_ need to be eating meals with you, in addition to all that![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy laughed, Oh, come on, see, thats a reason you _should_ come to breakfast with me! Your diets fucked for tomorrow either way, right? Come on, one last breakfast![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler rolled over, groaning, mumbling something Kelsy couldnt make out.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]What? Kelsy asked, Repeat that.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]I said fine, whatever. Ill go tomorrow. Now go to sleep. [/FONT] ​


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 1, 2015)

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler knew her roommate was awake and moving around the room for more than an hour before she opened her eyes, but she chose to ignore it, keeping her eyes shut and pretending her gut didn't still ache with fullness from the prior night's numerous indulgences. She could hear her friends heavy footsteps as Kelsy moved around, leaving the room at one point and coming back an hour later, just as Skyler was dozing off again. Finally, when Kelsy was shaking her, urging her, Cmon, sleepyhead! Time to get up![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]She opened her eyes, and it took a second for Kelsy to come into focus, wearing the same, straining clothes as the night before, but her face was made up, and her hair styled. There you are! Kelsy grinned, Come on, were gonna be late! she bounced away, to the middle of the room, clutching at her chest to reduce the wobbling, Breakfast awaits![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler grimaced; she could feel the weight of her belly as she heaved herself out of bed, the added resistance to sitting up straight, _Mmph_, are we _seriously_ going to get more food now? she asked, God, last night...[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Was amazing, right? Kelsy beamed. Now it's time for breakfast! Now this is what's happening first though. She added, gesturing in general at what Skyler had on, You are going to strip down and throw out of your whole, Im fat and ashamed of it ensemble! She went to Skyler's closet and rummaged through it, Ooh! Here, put this on! she tossed back a blue fabric dress.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler held it up, Are you kidding me? This thing is like, a size and a half too small! Besides, _you're_ wearing the same thing you wore last night![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy smiled, Yeah, well, I told you last night I would be. And besides. This outfit's fucking sexy as hell. she eyed Skyler's clothes, distaste in her e[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]xpression[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], Baggy sweatpants and a blank, shapeless t-shirt made to fit an elephant, not so much. Skyler opened her mouth to retort, but Kelsy wasn't done yet, Not to mention, I woke up and washed the Nutella and ice cream stains off of what _I'm_ wearing. You look like you broke into Willy Wonka's chocolate factory, took a swim in the chocolate river, sampled [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]every goddamn candy bar you could find,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] then took a nap waiting for the fatness to magically fade away. she lowered her voice, Spoiler alert: it didn't.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]What the f _you look fatter than I do_![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy chuckled, Well duh. Who do you think [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]it was that[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] convinced you to break in to begin with! I ate everything you [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]didn't[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] and drank half the [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]damn[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] river all on my own! [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]she shrugged,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] Only difference is, I'm totally fine with being fat as hell and dressed like a whore. Put on the dress, she advised, at least with that, you couldn't suck 300 calories worth of milk chocolate out the seams.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler looked down at her clothes, and couldn't refute anything Kelsy was saying. As bloated and full of candy as she felt, as swollen with desserts as she looked, and as much junk and empty calories as she'd eaten, her shirt and sweatpants were stained with still more, streak[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]s of brown[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] where she'd rubbed her gut for relief, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]drops splattered all over, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]dripped down onto the dome of her belly [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]from[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] her greedy mouth. She grabbed the dress and stripped, catching just a glimpse of her naked, swollen body in the mirror and overwhelmed with a desire to _not_ get a second, closer look at the cellulite on her rump, at the thick, blubbery rolls around her waist. She pulled the dress over her nude body, struggling a bit more than she remembered to get it over her stomach, bending as far as she could, pulling it as low as she possible, and looking at her reflection again, twisting, grimacing at Kelsy, See? No good. It's short enough [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]to where[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] I bend over and you can see God.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]And if I laugh too hard, my nips are coming out. Kelsy responded, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]thrusting her chest forward to prove her point, tucking herself back in immediately afterward,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] Dont bend down, dumbo! Tell you what, we get through breakfast, we go shopping for bigger clothes; that sound nice?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler plopped down onto her bed, sighing, shaking her head, defeated, There's no way I'm getting out of this, is there.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]If I know you... Not without a full stomach and an aching belly, nope![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]I fucking hate you...[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy plopped down next to her, the sudden drop and stop setting her breasts to bouncing, almost breaking free. She tucked her tits in, See, you say that, but we both know it's not true! You hate getting fat, but you love hanging around me, eating too much! Skyler frowned, Aw, don't be like that! Come on, Kelsy brightened, playful now, pinching at the lowest of Skylers bulging jelly rolls, let's get some food already! [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, serif]_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]They saw the bus pulling away as they walked out of the lobby, and Kelsy groaned, Oh, come _on_! she grimaced, looking to Skyler, looking irritated, Next one doesnt come for fifteen minutes.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler blinked, uncomprehending, So? she asked, Were walking.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy chuckled, Uh, were what now? Its like, half a frickin mile to the place![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]What are you _talking_ about? Its like, four blocks, just the other side of the health center? she tilted her neck, looking at her rotund friend with an arched brow, Have you just been taking the bus this entire time?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy shrugged, Its easier.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler shook her head, That explains so much. she mu[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]tte[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]red, grabbing Kelsy, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]fingers clenching down hard on[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] the [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]softness of her[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] muffin top and pulling her down the road, Well not this morning. She said, determined, This time, were walking. For the first half-block, Skyler dragged her roommate, moving quickly, faster than she normally walked. When she was free, Kelsy struggled to keep up, with her heavier body and shorter legs, puffing along a few feet behind.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]They were passing the health center, and Skyler was silently cursing the ground she walked on, shooting death glares to the glass doors when she heard her friend speak up behind her, a little wheezy, sounding like she was having second thoughts about this, Uh, Sky[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Dont start! Skyler shot back, keeping her eyes fixed on the sidewalk ahead, Were _doing_ this, Kelsy! This is... not a debate! she yelled back, trying to keep her voice even, to disguise how much trouble she was having with their pace, Both of us seriously fucking need the exercise! Skyler grunted back. She heard someone wolf-whistle. [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]A car drove by, a teenage frat boy leaning out the window, cupping his hands together, shouting at them, Damn, girl![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler still didnt look back, but she commented, Looks like you were right. She said to her friend, Apparently tits like yours make up for the rest of everything.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Sky, I think, uh[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]They kept walking, getting a block further along the road. Their destination was in sight. Another car rode by, a variation on the theme of men endangering their lives from moving vehicles to catcall the bloated beauties, this douchebro being more specific with his comment, Dat ass, though![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Well[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif],[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] that was weird. Skyler reflected, still moving, Whys he talking about your Kelsy grabbed her by the arm, and came to a dead stop, What the fuck! she yelled, stopped in her tracks by 193 pounds of unmoving roommate, and she would have kept yelling, but she saw the[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] breathless, pained[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] expression on Kelsys face. Whats Whats the matter?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy was a little out of breath from the speed theyd been walking. She raised her hand to her [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]huge,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] heaving chest, bending down, wheezing, answering between breaths, I was trying to I been trying to tell you Your dress [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]fix [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]it[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler turned beet red, noticing the [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]cool, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]January[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] breeze flowing over her chubby bottom for the first time, open air against her flabby cheeks. Oh! She tugged the hem, covering herself, Oh my god! she wanted to melt into the concrete, to disappear.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy winced, relating to the moment, It it wasnt too bad. She lied, I mean, you have on underwear, right?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler grimaced; she knew why Kelsy phrased that as a question. Her panties were so much outgrown, they were wedged deep into her crack; they couldn't have been visible. She took a moment, digging them out, trying for some dignity, Lets just Lets just get to breakfast, okay?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]They walked slowly the rest of the way, Skyler taking time to adjust her underwear, tugging on her dress every few steps to keep covered. No more catcalls, but more than a few disgusted stares from women driving by. Skyler kept her eyes locked on the sidewalk, her head down, praying no one would remember her face, recognize her as the obese blimpette she really was.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]They went inside, swiping their IDs to pay for their food, making a bee-line for the bathroom. Skyler gave thanks it was empty. She felt sticky, gross, and she needed to double-check her make-up. She winced when she saw her reflection, her cheeks still looking flushed from the embarrassment, or was that more from the exertion? Her mascara was running, her eyeliner smudged, and she didn't know how she would salvage it. She sighed, feeling sorry for herself, but then she looked at her friend.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy looked worse. She might as well have never made herself up, for how much of it remained. Sweat dribbled down her cheek, pooling between her mammoth breasts. She still seemed half out-of-breath as she grabbed for handfuls of paper towels, shoving them down into the miry depths of her cleavage and letting them sponge up the moisture, lifting each breast up individually to mop up the perspiration puddled beneath them. Her hair was messed, sticking up in place, and she moved to fix that next, patting it down with a fevered expression, wanting to look her best for TJ.[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler looked away; Kelsy's appearance was a reminder of her own weight gain, and right that second, she wanted to think about something, anything other than what had happened, Did you, uh Is TJ out there?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy shrugged, grabbing more with one hand for her face, using the other to check her phone, Uh yeah! Still here. And hes with a friend.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler opened up her purse, pulling out her make-up kit, This friend of his she asked, trying to make small talk, Cute?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy didnt answer immediately, typing up a text, sending it, and joining Skyler in retouching her look, or rather, starting from scratch with it. For a minute, they worked in silence, and then her phone buzzed. She read the text and laughed, TJ says no. The friend says absolutely. She closed her kit and turned to Skyler, Guess youll have to decide for yourself![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler wasnt done yet, Go on without me. Ill be there in a few minutes, I just Ill find you.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]She didnt rush. The last forty-eight hours had been rough. She felt fatter than shed ever imagined, and her reflection looked fatter than that, belly swelling out into a muffin top even without a waistband to restrict it, thighs like pillars beneath the thin, blue cloth that covered them. She gave herself a full make-over, winging her eyeliner, contouring her cheekbones, if she had to be fat; she was going to look goddamn gorgeous, even with a [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]burgeoning[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] second chin[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif].[/FONT]​


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 1, 2015)

[FONT=Calibri, serif]It took half an hour of work. Kelsy texted three times before she finished, but when she left the bathroom looking better than any woman in the place, and no one could deny it. She went through the food lines, getting everything she wanted to eat but knew she shouldnt, piling her plate[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]s[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] high with multiple servings of heavy, calorie-dense foods because just that second, she felt beautiful. Confused glances, stunned second-looks, she got them from all walks of life as she paraded through the dining hall with a feast in her hands, the face of a class-A supermodel, and the body of a lazy, overfed housewife dressed out in the over-taxed, thinly-stretched, sexy dress of a woman far more slender than she, taking her seat across from what looked like a similarly-indulgent, zeppelin-chested prostitute and her two friends.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Damn, girl! Kelsy laughed as Skyler sat down, Looking good![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]TJ recovered next from his amazement at Skyler's appearing, stumbling over his words at first, Hi, uhYoure, uh he shook himself, putting words together properly, Its Skyler, right? Didnt we have a class together?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler smiled, Yeah, Freshman year, A&P. You, me, and Kelsy did a group project, remember? she smirked, I mean, we were _supposed_ to do a group project together. You did basically everything while me and Kelsy argued with each other about which of us was gonna ask you out. she snorted, Honestly didn't know if you'd remember either of us. We're uh, well let's just say we've grown up a lot since Freshman year![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy laughed, Grown out even more than that! she elbowed TJ in his side, For real, though, if youd just told us then you were into fat chicks, we wouldve helped out more! she said, God knows, we were _never_ gonna let ourselves get _fat_![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler turned an eye to the fourth person at the table, and she liked what she saw, taking a second to look over the muscular man in the short sleeves and long pants. His jaw line was strong, but his mouth still hung open as he stared at her, taking in every detail about the woman who had sat herself next to him. She couldnt tell if that look in his eyes was admiration, lust, or disgust, but she knew it was likely a combination of the three, mostly the first two, and she liked it. She took a bite of donut, turning back to TJ and jerking her neck in the cute guys direction, So, whos this one?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy laughed, Right? Hes just been sitting over there the whole time Ive been here, checking me out when he thinks Im not looking![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]TJ laughed, That would be John. Hes normally not so quiet, though. Seeing a ghost there, John? John shuddered back to reality, and TJ laughed, And _there_ he is! Welcome back to the world of the living, John! We got fat girls! I know you like em chunky![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler smiled at John, You look familiar[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]John didnt smile back exactly, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]but his eyes suggested recognition was mutual[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]. He seemed hesitant to answer, and when he did, his voice was smooth, and deep, I uh, work at the health center.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skylers confidence disappeared faster than a plate of sugar cookies in front of Kelsy, but TJ didnt see that. He laughed, commenting, Johns got the ultimate job for guys like us! Fat chicks coming in to lose weight, dressed up in spandex, bouncing around until they're all sweaty and sticky, giving themselves an excuse to drop by Cheesecake Factory for a few slices right before bed... he shot an appreciative look at Kelsy's outfit, leaning away to get a better view of her plump stomach, _unph_ dream job, am I right?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler ignored TJ's fantasizing, and reached for another donut, nervous to ask, Were you Were you working yesterday? [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]John didnt look at her, but he gave a small nod. [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]He knew what she was really asking,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] I was on break. Sat by the vending machines.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Realization flooded over TJ, Hold up, youre telling me _this_ is the girl you were telling me about?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler sighed, Unless someone else showed up looking fatter and more pathetic than me, Im gonna go with yes. She shoved the donut into her mouth whole and reached for a breakfast sandwich, opening a syrup container and dipping the sandwich while she chewed, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]swirling it around, letting it soak up the sugar[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif].[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]John spoke up, quiet, making eye contact with Skyler, Thats Thats not what I thought at all.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]TJ smirked, He was really more, oh my god she was perfect and now shes gone forever![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler nodded, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]disgusted[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], Right... because you like fat girls[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Wait, though! John protested, I mean, yes, I _absolutely_ like bigger girls, but he sighed, I dunno, okay? I just I got a feeling, okay?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Right, Skyler said, rolling her eyes, swallowing, rubbing the sandwich around in the syrup, wiping it all up, A big feeling. A feeling in your pants. I was a cheerleader back in high school; Ive heard the lines before. She snorted, Thought they might at _least_ be different now. She [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]swallowed[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] the [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]small[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] sandwich in one bite.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Thats not Im being serious here! John tried, Ill help you lose weight, if thats what it takes![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler still was unconvinced, Let me guess, sexual intercourse is the best calorie-burning exercise known to man? Again, heard it before. Smacked the guy who used it for implying I was fat. Can't really justify that right now. Besides, what's the use? she asked, despairing, Its not like theres hope for me to lose weight anyway.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy spoke up, So then whats the problem? Why _not_ go out with him?[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler hadnt expected Kelsy to side against her on this, What? I mean[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Look, Sky. Youre so upset about getting fat, and you have a guy right next to you, who _works in a gym_, offering to help you lose weight, but youre still saying no because what? He likes bigger girls? Kelsy rolled her eyes, Come on.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler stopped. I mean I dont really[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri, serif]This is ridiculous. John spoke out, slamming his hands to the table, silencing everyone, TJ. Kelsy. He frowned at them both, Yall can go now. I just need to talk to Skyler alone for a second, yeah?[/FONT][/SIZE]

 [FONT=Calibri, serif]TJ obeyed, but Kelsy grimaced, Aww. I dont wanna move now, though! Theres food here![/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]John rolled his eyes, TJ was thinking you could do that Cheesecake Factory date for an early lunch, _wasnt he_? He glared at his friend, who got the message.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Yeah, uh, come on, Kelsy, cheesecake awaits! TJ said, forcing a grin and offering to help Kelsy to her feet, enjoying the view from above, letting her drop just to watch her cleavage jiggling, catching her at the last second. Kelsy saw through the move, and the last thing Skyler heard was her calling TJ on it, threatening to smack him for being a perv.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]John waited until they were gone, Sorry about that. I just[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]I get it. Skyler said, Theyre just so she shook her head, So whatever you call that, you know?[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]John smiled, Totally. he paused, Look, Sky you mind if I call you Sky? Skyler nodded, and John started again, Okay, so heres the thing. If youre not into me, I get it, but I really think we could be great together.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Youd really help me lose weight?[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]John blinked, Well yeah. No question about it. Why?[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler shrugged, I dunno, it just its like youre dating a girl for her boobs, but youre paying for a breast reduction at the same time. Its just weird.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]John smirked, Not so weird when you realize weight loss is pretty much impossible in the long term.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Huh?[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Think about it, Sky. John said, Do you know anybody who's ever really lost like, a _lot_ of weight? Like, greater than twenty pounds.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Well yeah, my mom. She lost 90 pounds.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]John nodded, Not bad. Did they ever find her again, those 90 pounds? I mean, is she still that skinny? Skylers expression said it all, See? Thats what Im saying. Statistically, a girl who lets herself get fat is pretty definitely gonna _stay_ a fat girl. Even if she loses a lot of weight, theres like a 95% chance shell gain it all back in the next five years. He paused before adding, In my experience, they're usually even fatter by then.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]So what youre saying is theres exactly no good reason to go out with you, because Im doomed to fatness anyway. Real good sales pitch there, buddy.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]John leaned in closer, and Skyler couldnt help but pay attention, even as she couldn't look away from his bulging pecs, No, listen. he said, I can help you lose _some_. I can help you maintain. Thats all I can do, and itll at least keep you from turning into someone like Kelsy. You might still gain weight; I cant promise you wont end up fatter at the end of it than you are now, but youll definitely be skinnier than if we werent a thing.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler gulped, looking up at him, Is that what wed be then? she asked, A thing?[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Calibri, serif]John smiled; he knew he had her, Sky, how about we go out a couple times, do some exercise together [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]if you want, and leave it up to you to figure out what we are?[/FONT]


----------



## portapotty102 (Jun 5, 2015)

My biggest problem with this story is you're not updating it fast enough 

Other than that, great story!


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 8, 2015)

*Part 3: A Day With John*​


Skyler was exercising more than she had even when she was a cheerleader in high school, training her body more than she had at her peak, working with weights mostly, minimal cardio, but lots of otherwise burning calories. She joked a lot that the near-constant cycle of exercise and sex she was just trying to keep that equally-steady flow of jelly-filled donuts from adding even more inches to her thighs, but she always left it there, not wanting to admit that that would be an impossible goal, considering her routine, the day-long indulging, the way she would allow herself a full half-dozen donuts as reward for two sets of squats. She felt stronger, and she was, but she used that small improvement to excuse her not-insignificant weight gain, telling herself that muscle weighed more than fat, but not wanting to admit that gaining muscle wasn't what was making her pants feel tighter by the day, getting in the way of buttoning her jeans.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Shed been working out for hours that day, off and on again in a cycle. In truth, she'd spent easily more time recovering from minimal exertions, greedily refueling her belly with more empty calories during her breaks than she could ever burn exercising, but in her mind, she was working hard, resting just enough, and how many calories can possibly be in something like a granola bar, something healthy? How bad could that be?

The rest of the scene helped. She'd picked out her workout outfit for one reason, the response it got from John, but tonight, she'd gone a step further. It wasn't a big step, to reduce what was always just an elastic whore's uniform to a hopelessly undersized pair of workout shorts that left the top inch of her ass crack and the bottom inches of her bountiful bum cheeks exposed, but she knew from John's slack jaw, and the bulge in his pants that it was enough. She felt the cool air of John's house on her exposed chest, felt her nipples stiffen as she did her exercises, stretching and straining entirely topless, mopping the sweat from her slender, sculpted brow, always aware that John was right beside her, helping her. She felt his strong hands on her chubby, bare midriff, ensuring her safety and enjoying her curvature. She liked that, liked how his hands felt on her hips. Backing up, she could feel his arousal against her dimpled thighs, reassuring her even more that he liked her extra, extra curvy, that he preferred her like she was, plump and pear-shaped, wide hipped, and thunder-thighed, with an ass like to occupy both seats of a sofa and enough tummy to balance out the donk.

The workout was brought to a stop abruptly, just as she finished the dead lift, when her stomach registered that it hadn't enjoyed a full meal in the last few hours. She burst out laughing, and dropped the rubber-plated weights with a clatter to the floor of John's off-campus student housing. John stepped closer, reaching his hands around, placing them on her belly, and Skyler smirked. She tried to play it off, tried to pretend she was still that innocent, wafer-thin ex-cheerleader she'd been in high school, the one she'd buried under the now more than sixty, very nearly seventy, pounds of thick, pliable flab she'd added in the years since. She did what that girl would have done, she tried to deny her guilt, shift the blame, "Sounds like someone's hungry!"

John grinned, fondly fondling the flabby folds she spent most her time trying to forget existed, and Skyler twitched. Anyone else, she'd have pulled away, but John had proven himself; she felt safe, more comfortable with her excess curves than she'd ever admit out loud. John's voice was smooth, rich, teasing her, "Someone's hungry more often than not, I think!" One hand moved up to wipe the sweat from Skyler's brow while the other sunk itself deeper into the swell of her belly, down to the solid lump still there from her last meal. He leaned closer, whispering in her ear, "Wanna say that's it? Be done for the night, get some dinner?"

Skyler smiled, letting herself go loose, leaning back against her boyfriend of four months, pressing her soft, flabby body against his firm, muscular form, "Another one? What's that make this, four meals in one day?"

John cocked his head and pretended he had to think about it, "First was the buffet, and the burgers came after, and then he counted on his fingers, mouthing silently for a moment, Yeah, four!" He high-fived his heavy-weight girlfriend, picking up the phone, "How about we wrap the work out, get some pizzas?"

Skyler smirked, "Oh, _plural_? she pouted, pretended to be hurt by his insinuations, What, do I look fat or something?"

John hit 7 on speed dial, assuring his girlfriend as the call went through, "No, no you really don't." The other end picked up, "Yeah, could I get three medium supremes? Thank you, awesome!"

Skyler smacked him, "What the fuck? Why'd you get three?"

John shrugged off the playful hit, "Duh. _Because_ you don't look 'so fat!' Just thought you could use some help, is all! Theyre only mediums, babe!"

Skyler grimaced, squeezing her belly, pushing it out and letting it wobble, proving her point, "Trust me, I do _not_ need your fucking help with the gaining weight, okay? Get out your weird fetish brain mindset thing and I'm turning into a fucking bowling ball over here! That's _with_ you working out with me five nights of the week!"

John wrapped his strong arms around Skyler's supple, bulging waist, pulling tight, lifting her into the air and kissing her, "Don't be stupid." He told her, "You're perfect."

He set her down, smiling at her, his muscular body inches from her plumpness, and Skyler needed a second. She felt blood rushing to the surface of her skin, warming her entire body; she found sentences hard to string together, "Yeah, well..." She gulped, reaching out to touch him with her chubby fingers, soft hands against his smooth, sculpted stomach, feeling him out, "You _have _to say that, don't you?" She looked up, puffing her chest out, pouting, slipping her fingers into the elastic waist of John's workout shorts, teasing.

John chuckled, "So? Doesn't mean it's a lie." He reached down, removing Skyler's hands from his body. He had a plan for the evening, an order of operations, and this was a bit early, "Hold off a few minutes, yeah? Pizza's on its way!"

Skyler followed him from the training room, into the living room, collapsing, exhausted without the rush of immediate sex to fuel her, onto John's couch. She frowned, thinking about how much she'd eaten throughout the day already, grimacing at the belly pouring into her lap, still full from the dessert bar at that Chinese buffet they'd visited a few hours earlier. The pile of granola wrappers caught her eye, it wasn't exactly minimal. She grumbled at the thought of cramming still more food into her belly, "Ugh. Really don't need this..."

"Well it's not _my_ stomach rumbling. John pointed out, looking down at the plumpness, the absolute mass of indulgence and gluttonous urges that Skyler had succumbed to under his encouragement, and the corners of his mouth curled up. He knew exactly where the night was going. He shrugged, conditioning her, I mean, you're probably right, you don't _need_ it, but... He grinned, noticing some new stretchmarks along her sides, continuing, Be totally honest. You really, really want it, don't you?"

Skyler grimaced, "No, what I _want_ is to be magically forty pounds thinner." She looked down at her body, at the droop of her soft belly, at the gelatinous rolls bunched up along her sides, "Pizza's what got me looking like this in the first place!"



John wandered into the kitchen, opening the fridge. He came back a minute later with a beer in each hand, cracking the top from one and handing it off, sitting down next to his girlfriend, feeling accomplished by how much tighter the space was for himself, cracking one for himself as a congratulations. He took a sip, looking to Skyler with a bemused half-smile, "Thought we agreed, it was all Kelsy's fault? Remember? he tried to remember how exactly Skyler had phrased it so long ago, reciting in a dull voice from memory, She gave up on being skinny, turned into a whale and dragged your ass down with her?"

Skyler snorted, gulping down half her beer in one draw. She remembered saying that, but she wasn't sure it was true anymore, not exactly. She didn't let that show though, "Oh yeah. Kelsy and pizza. They're pretty tight." The subject needed to change. Skyler gave John a look, grateful and sexual, through squinted eyes and from behind long lashed lashes, "But it's fine, now Ive got you to help me get skinny again!"

John tightened, "Ha! Yeah!" He looked at his phone, "Shouldn't be too much longer, these guys are pretty quick. You almost done with that? I'll get you another." He hopped up, leaving the couch to get his girlfriend another beer, leaving her to finish the one she had.

Skyler rolled her eyes, smiling when John got back, "If I didn't know better, I'd think you were trying to get me drunk!"

John laughed, "Uh, yeah, duh! Ever fucked yourself when you're tipsy?" 

"If you're asking whether I get drunk and _masturbate_, well" Skyler's response was interrupted by the doorbell buzzing. Maybe it was her imagination, but Skyler was sure she could smell the rich, fattening piles of dough and cheese and meats, and that alone was enough for all thoughts of not eating out of her mind. "Ooh! Pizza's here!"

John leaped up, running to the door. He came back to Skyler tilting an empty bottle back, _his_ bottle, sucking the last drops of alcohol out, "Uh, need another beer?" He asked as he set the boxes down on the coffee table in front of Skyler.


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 8, 2015)

Skyler grinned; the smell was absolutely _not_ her imagination now, and all thoughts of her increasing weight were replaced with a deep desire for the rich, calorie-dense Italian food in front of her to be inside of her, crowding the entirety of what little space remained inside her stomach. She handed off the empty bottle, eyes not wavering from the food in front of her, her mind entirely focused, "Totally."

John took the bottle, hesitating. He wanted some overindulgence, but there would be consequences beyond weight gain, and they couldn't be ignored. He spoke up, "Uh, don't you think... Maybe you should slow down with the drinking? I mean, you gotta drive home and all."

Skyler shrugged, reaching for her first slice, a large slice of pepperoni glistening with oil. She chomped into it before realizing what John was saying. She chewed quickly, wincing as the hot mass traveled down to her gut, burning her throat along the way, and looking to John with big eyes and a hopeful expression, "I was kinda counting on crashing here? she paused to lick the tasty shine from her fingers, admitting, Sorry, I mean, I know, I should've said that long time ago, it's just Remember how I came over so I wouldnt be interrupting Kelsy and TJ on their all-day thing? John nodded, and Skyler snorted, pursing her lips, Well, Im pretty sure hes gonna be keeping her busy for most of tonight, if you know what I mean."

John laughed, taking a moment to watch as Skyler stacked three slices of pizza together, cramming the gooey, fattening pile into her mouth, "If you're waiting for me to say it's okay for you to stay the night, you can stop. I'm not about to kick a sexy little plumper like you out of my house!"

Skyler winced at the word, chewing a second longer, swallowing, "I told you not to call me that." She took another bite, "It makes me feel that much fatter than I actually am." She said from behind her hand. She reached for a drink to wash the greasy mass down, but came up with her empty bottle, "Hey, what the heck, I thought you were my room service? she joked, shaking her head, Go ahead, keep this up, not so sure you'll be getting a tip tonight!" she licked her lips, undressing him in her mind as her hands reached down, tickling the inside of her thigh, Trust me, you want that...

John gave her a look; Skyler stared him down. He broke first, rushing into the kitchen, rushing back out, overacting his hurry. He all but fell to his knees to hand it off, playing the obsequious, Here you go, ma'am! Won't happen again! I swear!"

Skyler shook her head, disapproving, popped the lid from the bottle and took a gulp, It had _best_ not! Off to the kitchen with you!

John was glad to obey, though he'd have liked just as much to watch Skyler pig out. He made his way into the kitchen and thought back to how many beer he had left, how quickly Skyler was running through them. Skyler could drink a lot, and her chubby gut reflected how often she did exactly that. An idea hit him and with a devious smile, he went to his cupboard, pulling together a particular set of ingredients, vodka, Kahlua, schnapps, chocolate ice cream and his secret ingredient: a few generous scoops from a box of white powder.

He mixed it all together in a glass, a cocktail he'd invented a long time ago, one he credited for the bulk of his girlfriends' bulking, Skyler being the most recent in a long line, the newest victim of the cocktail. He poured it into a tall, frothy beer stein for her, adding in an extra scoop of ice cream for good measure, bringing the glass to near overflowing. His smile grew larger when he came back to see Skyler more than halfway through her second pie, her chin shining, her potbelly too where she'd rubbed it for relief, rolls glistening in the lamp's light. He handed off his mixture, a heavily-alcoholic, cleverly-disguised weight gain shake, beautifully displayed in a huge glass, containing easily enough calories to survive a person for a day, with none of the nutrition they might need, and easily enough alcohol to push them over the edge, past sobriety. He kept up the servant act, "Here you go, milady! Thought you might need something a bit stronger than beer!"

Skyler recognized the drink on sight, squealing with excitement, anticipation building as John carried it to her, bouncing up and down in her seat, her entire body wobbling like so much jello on plate. He walked slowly, savoring the view, careful not to spill his creation. Skyler jerked her head to indicate the empty bottle on the side table,"I was _wondering_ what was taking you so long!" She snatched the mug from his hand, taking a long gulp, "All is forgiven!"

John chuckled, "Oh yeah? Good, I'd hate to be sleeping on the couch tonight, I mean; it'd definitely be crowded, what with your big, sexy butt taking the whole thing up!"

Skyler smirked, "Shut up and get me another one of these... What do you call them, again?" She asked, sipping some more, "I gotta know so I can ask for one next time I'm out with the girls!"

"Fucked-up Float, but you're still not likely to get one anywhere." John answered, sitting down next to her and smiling at how solid her belly looked. "They're kind of a specialty item, especially how _I_ make em."

Skyler gulped more down, "So you'd best get working on making me another, hadn't you? This one's half gone already!"

With a mock salute, John was up, "Ma'am, yes ma'am!"

John put extra protein powder in this second drink, taking his time to let Skyler gorge on the pizza. He added an extra scoop of ice cream, smiling at how well things were working. His plan was working perfectly so far, and she didnt suspect a thing.

I saved you some pizza! Skyler announced when he got back, looking proud of herself and pointing at the last of the three boxes, at the three-quarters a pie shed left alone. She leaned back, showing what her gluttony had done, showing off for John the way half her lap was occupied by swollen stomach, the tan flesh streaked in places with faint stretch marks, folding into rolls. She grinned, reaching for the drink, Gimme, gimme!

Hold up a second, would you? John chuckled, thinking of the long game, taking this as an opportunity, I gotta warn you before you just go for it; this ones a bit heavy on the, uh He had to keep up the act, had to keep Skyler thinking with all her heart that he truly wanted to help her lose weight. He had to give her warnings, and they had to be when he knew when she wasn't going to listen, and this was one of those times. Her expression, the flush of her face, she wouldn't have turned it down even if she'd known how fattening it was. He tightened his face, as if he wasn't sure, It's a little heavy on the everything. Lets call it a dessert, all right?

Skyler groaned as she heaved herself forward; it took some effort on a stomach this full, snatching the glass from his hand, gulping some down, wrapping her hand around his solid, toned thigh, looking up at him with a sly smile, Well, that's what, four desserts today? she drummed her fingers along his leg, moving inwards on his thigh, Worked out after the others, so... she winked, fingers tightening, Guess well just have to burn some more calories after this, then wont we?

John laughed, Thought you were done with the working out for today?

I was! Skyler squinted, Then you gave me all this food, and a dessert, so I mean, now I kinda _have_ to get some exercise or else Im gonna get even bigger! she chugged the rest of her drink, setting it aside and pulling John closer, eying the growing bulge in his gym shorts, Besides... She added, licking away the cream from her lips, fluttering her lashes and fiddling with her shorts, Im not wearing anything under this

John didnt say a word at that. He acted instead. He picked Skyler up, smiling behind her back at how much harder it was than the first time, moving slowly so as to be careful with her, trying his best not to jostle her full tummy, carrying her into the bedroom. He laid her down on the bed, and though he'd done well carrying her, as she leaned back, her gut ache returned. John interrupting her pained groaning with a kiss. Forgetting about the pain for the moment, Skyler leaned back, tearing off her gray shorts and grinning at her boyfriend as she moved to undress him. John slapped her hands away from his body, Ladies first.

He reached around her, lifting her lower half into the air as he dove down between her legs. Her warm, meaty thighs over his ears, he could only just hear Skylers pleasured moans as his tongue entered her, working inside with skill. She came closer and closer to climaxing, and the noises got louder. She was on the edge, so close, almost there and that's where John slowed down, just for a second, bringing her to the edge and teasing for a second before resuming, building it up a bit longer. Her legs tightened around his head, muffling his hearing even more, but still, as she came, John heard her. Satisfied for the moment, Skyler loosened her legs, and John pulled back, wiping the juice from his mouth, standing up and giving her a smile, a signal.

Four months into the relationship, Skyler knew the drill by now; she reached over, beneath the bedside dresser to where John kept the condoms, heaving her bulging gut back around to see John in his glory, member at attention. She moaned in anticipation, struggling to sit up and get closer, but the three pizzas were weighing her down, and the booze wasnt helping. John smiled, grabbing the protection from her hands, Thanks, babe, Ill take it from here.

Skyler tried to pose, tried to look sexy, rolling onto her side, but John had other ideas. She felt his strong hands reaching around her, pinching her rolls, flipping her over; Wha-

She stopped mid-question. John was on top of her; she could feel his tight, toned body sinking into her softness, his arms around her, his cock, fully aroused, pressed against her leg. He leaned further down; his face was inches from her ear. She felt the heat of his body and of his breath as he whispered, Why dont you let me do all the work from back here

Skyler just nodded, breathing heavily. She hefted herself up, resting the weight of her body on her elbows and presenting herself. Her belly hung down, heavy and spherical, her breasts too, small but fat, round globes of blubber jiggling with the slightest sign of movement; she felt nervous about this new position. John gripped her by her plump, growing love handles, and it was reassuring. Then he was inside her, and everything was as it should be.

Skyler didnt speak; she never was good at dirty-talk, but she let the noises happen as they did, squealing, grunting, the sounds of intimate pleasure, set to the rhythmic slapping of Johns solid, sculpted body against hers, slow at first, speeding up subtly, the pace quickening as they both approached ecstasy, faster and faster. A thin layer of sweat was forming all over her heavy body, beads of it rolling over her curves, his hands exploring her rolls as, together, they came closer and closer to orgasm, she got louder and louder. Then, she was overcome, waves of pleasure coursing down her spine, screaming almost, with the climax, John still inside, thrusting one, two, three times more, and cumming just seconds after Skyler.

Neither of them slept on the couch that night


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 8, 2015)

portapotty102 said:


> My biggest problem with this story is you're not updating it fast enough
> 
> Other than that, great story!



Ha, thanks! This was supposed to go up back on Thursday, but my internet connection was blocking this site, probably because the filters thought it was good old fashioned porn. They've since changed the setting, it looks like.

In less good news, my big, black flash drive o' porn where I was storing the final two parts of this story, has gone missing. I thought it was somewhere that I couldn't check until today, but it's not, so now I get all the joy of re-creating parts 4 and 5... 

(Will happen; can't promise when)


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 9, 2015)

*Part 4: Realizations*​
White-toothed grin on her pretty face, her muffin top pouring over her elastic shorts and her belly peeking out from below her shirt, Skyler crossed the door into her dorm building.

She brushed her long, black hair out of her face, stopping at the elevator. She pressed the button and took a second to looked around while she waited, delicate hands rubbing the swell of her gut out of habit, drawing attention to her shirt's inadequacy. The door along the wall opened, and a girl came through on her phone, the laughter interrupting the low grinding of the old lift, and giving Skyler an idea. Her smile grew even bigger.

The whirring paused; the elevator had stopped at a different floor. It would be a few seconds longer to wait. That solidified it. Skyler bounced towards the door with the grace of a blubbery ballerina, full of confidence she could take the stairs, squinting with determination at the dull, gray steps.

That confidence drained out of her almost immediately once she started. The first steps weren't tough, but the next few were more so, the ones after those most definitely. By the top of even the second floor, she regretted her decision.

She paused there, a bit concerned to already be out of breath, but not honestly surprised, raising her hand to her chest as she gathered herself back together, looking up the stairs. The thought crossed her mind, just for a second, that maybe, if she was going to start cardio now, she should start with less of a climb than her fourth floor dorm room. She dismissed the idea, annoyed it even occurred to her. Four stories wasn't that much, she told herself, trying to psych herself up, knowing in the back of her mind full well that it was, that this was going to be hell.

She stopped again on the third floor, recognizing and giving thanks that she was more than halfway there, congratulating herself on the effort she was making, and again, catching her breath. Four flights of stairs in one shot, she hadn't attempted something so strenuous since Freshman year, well over fifty pounds ago, maybe sixty, she realized. She pulled up her shirt, exposing to the world for a second that her glistening, growing gut was still bloated and puffy from yesterday's full schedule of binge eating, not to mention the years of relatively minor indulgence before that, letting her rolls breathe free for a second. She took a deep breath, savoring the cooler air on the heated swell of stomach, wiping the sweat from her forehead with the hem, and giving thanks to god she lived in an all-female dorm, in a place where no men could see her looking such a mess. She was there for a good minute, leaning against the handrail, panting for air, with her fat stomach fully exposed, and it was long enough to realize the woman's dorm was no better.

The door on the ground floor opened, and the stairwell filled with laughter. Two girls came up, passing Skyler's weary shape, climbing quickly and talking loudly. They made no comment, barely looked directly at her, but their side-eyed glances spoke volumes. They shared a look as they passed, a smirk that said so much, and Skyler wanted to throw them both back down the stairs, but they were already too far away.



She settled for glaring at the ground, picking the pair apart in her mind. The blonde, her pants were looking pretty tight, and the brunette had a serious muffin top going on. That their clothes didn't fit suggested they didn't want to accept their new size, a familiar story to Skyler.



They made quick time, their soft but slender bodies bounding up the stairs with ease. Their floor was the fifth, one above Skyler's, and that only registered because of what was said as they stepped out. It was probably the blonde, Skyler thought bitterly, she sounded blonde, her words echoing in the small, cramped staircase, split seconds before the closing, "Damn! Shamu lives on campus?"

Skyler would have gone up, said something, but they were gone, and just the thought of the more flights of stairs was too much. Two flights more, that's all she had left, she could do that. She _would_ do that. Yanking her panties from her crack, lifting one thick, meaty thigh up to the next step, she continued her pilgrimage.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Kelsy was lazing on her chair with her headphones in when the door crashed open. Skyler, exhausted from her adventure stood there for a second before collapsing onto the closest bed, making it squeak loud enough to reach through the Modest Mouse blaring into Kelsy's ears.

Yanking her earbuds out, Kelsy moved to see if she could help, "Holy shit! You okay? What the hell happened?" Skyler just groaned into a pillow, so Kelsy tried to roll her over, hands finding trouble getting a hold on her sweat-soaked, slippery skin. When she managed a handful of flab, Skyler squealed, squirming, and the grip was lost.

Skyler rolled over on her own, sitting up, then leaning against the wall. Her hair was a mess, layered, damp, and her face was shiny with sweat, red from effort. She breathed in deep, "I, uh..." She closed her eyes, "I took the stairs..."

Kelsy burst out laughing, she couldn't help herself, "Oh! Well duh! What'd you expect?" She said, "There's a reason I haven't taken the stairs since Freshman year!"

Between heaves, wiping the sweat from her eyes, Skyler matched the banter, "There's a reason you're so fucking fat, too..."

"Speaking of!" Kelsy chuckled, "I was about to head to breakfast! Come with?"

"Fuckin' let me recover, would you?"

"Not _now_!" Kelsy replied, "God, I mean this in a nice way, but right now, you're a hot, fucking mess! I meant when you were ready!"

Skyler didn't want to move at all, but the emptiness of her stomach was hard to ignore. John had wanted her to stay for breakfast, he always did, but she didn't know, she always ate more than she should around him, more than usual, even. She did with Kelsy, too, but there was no question of motive there. She sighed, "Ugh, fine.” she shifted, wincing at the pain in her lazy muscles, “But we're taking the damn bus."

"What?" Kelsy feigned surprise, "But Skyler! That's like, the best idea possible!"
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Getting dressed took some time, for Skyler, at least.

Pants proved problematic. 

Skyler was clean; she’d just gotten out of the shower after scrubbing the stink of sex, the sweat and the sugar of a full and filling night with John, toweled off, sighing at how soft she'd gotten, how far her fingers sunk into the blubbery depths of her belly. She picked out a pair of jeans, which took a minute. She felt conflicted over whether she should be happy or upset that she needed a partially elastic waistband. These would definitely fit though, she thought, they were still new, and a stretchy waistband didn't hurt things. Bloated though she was after the night’s fattening fun, she’d gotten these only a month ago. She pursed her lips, held them up against her wide, girthy hips and considered her odds for a second before taking the next step, reluctant but hopeful. She'd find out soon enough if they would work. 

They made it more than halfway up her thighs before the trouble started.

“_Oomph_! What th-” a rush of fear flooded over Skyler, followed by rage, “Wh- _No_!” She pulled harder, gripping the flaps and straining, feeling the fabric digging into her luscious behind further. “Come... _on_!” she groaned, reaching around, trying to get her fingers in the band behind her, to tuck her overfed bottom into the pants, unintentionally wedging her panties further into her crack, not that she gave it a thought. “Ugh. Really?” she asked herself, giving thanks Kelsy was in the bathroom, not around to see. 

Skyler paused to center herself, breathing in deeply. Rage wasn't working, time to take a tip from the fat girl handbook, not that she owned a copy herself. She thought back to things she'd seen Kelsy try over the past years. Sweat dribbled down her forehead and she wiped it away, preparing herself. Her hands in the waistband, she jumped, using gravity to her advantage, the weight of her ass helping compress it to smaller as she bounced up and down, her body shaking like gelatin with each leap, and it worked. She looked in the mirror and smiled. The hard part over, she barely needed to suck it in to button the jeans. Being fat-bottomed had its advantages, she thought as she twisted to see the way the fabric, taut over her lower curvature, displayed her soft, swollen figure to its best advantage. Her profile was good, she thought, sucking in her stomach to see what difference it made, sighing heavily when it made none. Her ass, though, looking at the supple curve of her bare, tan back curving, teasing the waistline-that-was before flaring out into the sexy flesh-shelf behind her, reaching back to give it a squeeze, she could live with a rump like that.

“You about ready?” she called out, waiting for an answer. Kelsy was most likely still arguing with her sweatpants over what exactly 'plus-sized' entailed. She was surprised.

Kelsy came out, naked as could be, just as Skyler was leaned back, holding her breath and praying she could button the pants, sighing with relief when they closed. "Atta girl." Kelsy said with a smirk. She gave her damp head a shake, black hair slinging droplets of water around the room, "Forget the make-up, we need to get some food in us!" She said, moving quickly, wrestling her voluptuous body into a plain, white bra and pulling a shirt, big, gray, shapeless, over top of her, “Let’s fuckin’ _go_!” She slapped Skyler's butt, “Come on, lardass, cover the tits, let's get some tots! Shirt! Now! Fat mama ain't eaten in like, god, I think it's been _hours_, now!”
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

The pair took their usual seats, the big table closest to the dessert line. There was nothing there as yet, but they filled that space up every day at 11, and Skyler and Kelsy couldn't have cleared the table before then if they'd had a football team to help them. The table's legs were near to folding from the amount of breakfast food it was holding, and this was a normal morning with a definite agenda, minimal moving, maximum gorging.

"Oh, for fuck's sake." Skyler cursed as she finished another plate of waffles, lifting greedily at the plate to lick clean the few drops of syrup left of the ocean she'd poured. Dropping the plate to the table with a clatter, grimacing, she reached down to loosen her pants, an unavoidable sigh of relief escaping with the release. She saw Kelsy's amused sniggering, "Oh, come on, you do the exact same thing, don't you _even_!"

Kelsy laughed, "Nope!" She pulled at the waistband, showing it stretch, "That is physically impossible!"

Skyler grimaced, "Ha ha. You're hilarious." She grabbed at a strip of bacon, one of the few remaining, biting into it and groaning as the grease trickled down her chin, "I just fucking _bought_ these damn things."

That caught Kelsy's attention. Her forehead wrinkled, "Wait, what?" She put down her fork, "Those are your _new_ pants?"

Skyler chewed, looking at Kelsy confused by her response, reaching for her next treat before she'd even swallowed, "Yes? What's the issue? You bought new stuff that day, too; you're probably no better?"

"Honestly, no!"

Skyler rolled her eyes, "Right. Elastic. Whatever, you didn't buy anything that doesn't stretch, so you wouldn't know. If you did, you'd be having the exact same problem." She grabbed for a donut, "Probably worse since you refuse to work out."

Kelsy pursed her lips, "You'd think." Skyler continued eating, and Kelsy watched, trying to find how to word this, "Only… Uh…"

Skyler paused her piggishness, raising an eyebrow. She didn’t know where Kelsy was going with this; something inside her said she didn’t want to, but Kelsy wasn’t going to drop this. She sighed, setting her fork down and staring into space, disinterested, "Ugh. Just spit it out already."

Kelsy’s nervousness was palpable, "Look,” she said, “most everything I got was stretchy, all except for one pair of pants. My date night pants, you know?"

Skyler blinked, "I mean, yeah, but when was the last time you _wore_ them?"



"Last night. You know, on my date? They were a _bit_ tighter, but aside from that, it wasn’t even a problem!"

Skyler's breathing sped up as the pieces came together. She tried another explanation, reaching, "Well... Maybe you got the next size up?"

Kelsy snorted, "Date pants. As in the pants I wear on dates that show exactly what I'm working with. I don’t have much in that department as it is, so baggy pants, not so much."

Skyler bit her lip, "Where are you going with this?"

"Wasn't dating John supposed to help you stop getting fat? Slow down, at least?"

There was a silence as Skyler tried to piece things together, then Kelsy stood up from the table, "Come on." She said, determined grimace twisting her pretty face.

"Huh?" Skyler asked, a step behind, "Where are we going?"

"First, the room. Got to look pretty for the rest of the plan."


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 9, 2015)

Full hour and a half later, Skyler was on the bus beside her friend, still completely in the dark as to where they were headed. She'd asked, but only gotten vague answers back, "To get some answers," and "To the source," being a few.



Kelsy looked amazing; her make-up was flawless, her eyeliner sharp enough to kill a man. The only thing that could distract from her face was the rest of her body. She wore her date night pants, and though they fit her curves closely, the seams were sturdy, and the button clinched, which is more than could be said for the top 40% of her blouse. 



The dull, white bra she'd started the day in was traded out for a black number, a mix of leather and lace that would have fit better when she was thinner. Her boobs bulged over the cups, pouring through the unfastened space of her shirt proudly, pale flesh plainly paraded. Everyone stared, and Kelsy loved it. She brought a Snickers, wrapping her delicate pink lips around the treat, moaning suggestively for her spectators while Skyler rolled her eyes and wondered if those straining buttons over her friend's gut would hold.



They got off at an off-campus apartment complex, one Skyler'd never seen, but that Kelsy knew well enough. She stepped off the transport cheery, putting a literal bounce in her step enough that she needed to tuck her breasts back in almost immediately, laughing as the bus pulled off, "Come on, almost there!"

They stopped outside an unassuming black door, and Kelsy pulled out her make-up bag and mirror. She touched up her make-up, applied a thin layer of blood-red lipstick, then smirked, handing her bag off to Skyler and knocking on the door, "Now, we find out."
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



TJ opened the door already grinning, turning from happy to horny in about three seconds when he set his eyes on the luxurious, luscious body before him. He stumbled over his words, "K-Kelsy!" He spluttered, "You're, uh... Holy fuck, wow!"

Kelsy pouted, looking up at him with big, pleasing blue eyes and a quivering lip, "TJ, can we come in, please?" She didn't wait for him to say anything, pushing him back and stepping through anyway, stepping as light as a woman her size might, the impact of each step rippling through her cavernous cleavage, giving TJ a show. She called back, "Sky, you too, get your butt in here!"

TJ gulped, he didn't know what was happening, but he enjoyed it, especially when Skyler waddled in wearing the same jeans she'd had at breakfast, straps to her thong riding high on her hips and her belly overflowing her unzipped pants. His jaw fell slack a little, “Skyler!” he managed to exclaim with his jaw on the floor, “You, uh… Thought John was exaggerating, but damn! Looking good!”

Kelsy's head spun sharply, “What did he say?”

TJ stepped back, confused and uncomfortable, “That... she looked good? I mean, he didn't lie, she—” he shook himself, turning back to Skyler, “_You_ look fantastic.”

Sharply, Kelsy pushed the issue, “Nothing about helping her lose weight?” TJ's face turned frightened, and Kelsy knew he knew something, “Never? Not once?”

TJ swallowed, “N-no. Why would he... why would he?”

Skyler's breathing sped up, “Because he _promised_ he would? Because he kept saying that's what he was doing?”

“He— If he was, he never talked about it with me!” TJ spluttered, “I mean, why— why would he, even?”

Kelsy rolled her eyes, “Look, TJ. We _know_ you're lying.” she switched tactic, yanking on the hem of her shirt to bring out more cleavage and stepping closer, looking up at him through her fluttering lashes, lips pouting, “Just be honest...” said, reaching up with one hand, down with the other to touch him, purring, “We'll make it worth your time...”

TJ blinked, biting his lip subtly as he considered. His eyes flickered back and forth between the two of them, from the entrancing jiggling globes in front of him to Skyler's wide, child-birthing hips. He wasn't thinking, he couldn't focus, but he found himself responding, muttering back, “What, uh, what did you want to know?”

Looking hurt, Kelsy pulled herself closer, pressing her breasts against TJ, “Baby? If you're trying to fatten me up and John's trying to slim her down, why is she getting fat faster than me?”

TJ gulped, “I don't, uh— _Yaah_!” He yelped, his voice raising an octave in pitch as Kelsy's fingers clenched around his testicles.

“Right.” Kelsy said, devious smile growing, “Now that I have your attention, you're going to be absolutely honest. Make a wrong move, make me think you're lying, well...” she mused, snorting, “What do you think of 'Uno' as a nickname? As in the Spanish word for 'one?' 'Cause you sure as hell won't have _two_ anymore, got it?” 

“Y-yes!” TJ squeaked, “Totally honest! G-got it!”

Kelsy chuckled, “Good. First question, let's get the basics. Was John lying when he told my friend he'd help her lose weight?”

No hesitation, “Yes!”

Skyler stepped up; she had a follow-up question, “But... He helped me work out!”

Kelsy arched her brow up at TJ, loosening her grip just a tad so he could put words together. His breathing was rapid and a nervous sweat trickled down his back; he knew she could clamp down at any second, “Yeah, that's what he does, he gets a kick out of fattening up girls who are trying to lose.” he winced, waiting for the pain to come again, but it didn't, so he kept talking, explaining, “Just weight training, right, no cardio? Lots of snacks available? Snacks are full of appetite enhancers and protein powder so you'd eat a lot and still want more. Works every time.”



Kelsy squeezed, “He's done this before?”

“Ah, ah!” TJ squealed, his voice raising half an octave, “Yes! I'm like 80% sure it's why he's got his job at the gym so he could look for targets!”

Kelsy smiled, releasing TJ's testes completely, “Thanks!” she said brightly, “Bye now!” She turned and walked away, bounce in her step. She stopped just short of the door, “Actually?” she said, turning back around. TJ saw the glee in her eyes, and it unnerved him. He cowered as she stormed up to him, rearing back, and throwing a punch he'd be showing later. “Okay.” she chuckled, adjusting her hair, pulling up on her neckline to cover at least half an inch more cleavage, tucking herself back into her bra, "_Now_ we can go! Come on, Sky, we got stuff to do!”
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Back in their room, Skyler sat on her bed, crying quietly to herself. She'd put on a brave face the whole ride back, but now, Kelsy had gone out to Wal-mart. She said they needed 'break-up supplies,' whatever that meant. Skyler didn't know what that meant; she knew it was bad news for her figure, but she let Kelsy leave, glad to have at least some time to herself.

The door opened, and Skyler rushed to grab the blanket, dry her face off. Kelsy stood in the doorway, arms loaded with bags, so many it was impressive. The look on her face was sympathetic towards her friend, she could tell from the streaks down her face that Skyler had been crying, and from the smudges on her blanket she was trying to hide it, “Aw, babe!” she murmured, forcing a smile and closing the door behind her. She set the bags to the side, moving to comfort her friend, sitting down next to her, “How you doing?”

Skyler sniffed, "I'll.. I'll be okay." She tried to smile, nodding to the bags Kelsy'd brought in, "Just tell me you brought Nutella."

Kelsy snorted, mimicking her friend, "'Tell me you brought Nutella,' bitch do I _look_ like the kind of woman who can resist buying Nutella every time I fucking see it?" She squished the sides of her belly, shaking it around, "This gut, and the tits above it, brought to you proudly by unholy amounts of Dunkin' Donuts and god even knows how many industrial-size jars of Nutella!"

Skyler smirked, "You're not answering the question..."

"Yes, okay? I bought Nutella." Kelsy said, "I bought a lot. A _lot_ a lot. There's enough Nutella in this room to make Kate Upton even fatter than your mom, all right?"

"Oh..." Skyler responded, faintly smiling, "What are _you_ gonna eat then?"

Kelsy chuckled, "Trust me, I got enough food to where even _I_ couldn't get through it all in less than two days, and I've got probably twenty pounds on you, even with John's bullshit. There's enough here for the whole floor to get so stuffed they can't walk. We got enough.”

“Well you're doing a shit job getting it _to_ me; I'm wasting away over here!” Skyler joked, gesturing down to her still unbuttoned jeans, to the belly keeping them from fastening.

Kelsy grunted, getting up was so much tougher these days, walking over to where she'd dropped everything, “Fine, but I hope you like ice cream. I kinda went overboard, and I'm fair sure like, half of it won't even fit in the freezer.”

“What you?” Skyler joked, “Overdo it? With food? Oh come on now, at least _try_ to be realistic with the lying!”

“Haha, you're hilarious. I might piss myself laughing.” Kelsy tossed her half a gallon, then reached to the sink for a spoon, "There's more where that came from. Lots more." Her forehead wrinkled as something occurred to her, "This is an extended weekend, yeah?"

"Yeah? What of it?"

Kelsy chuckled, finally managing to seal the freezer door over all the frozen goodies, "Oh yeah, we ain't leaving the room until class on Tuesday." She straightened up, popping the top off her own half-gallon, plopping into a chair nearby. She shrugged, considering, “Only packed for two, but what the hell, we can order pizza.”

Skyler's phone buzzed, and her blood went cold, "Fuck, it's _him_!"

Kelsy hefted herself back up with an energy she hadn’t shown since high school, reaching her hand out, "Gimme." 

"Huh?"

"Just... Listen, I had an idea while we were shopping.” Kelsy explained, “Idea turned into a plan, like they do. Basically, if you want to hurt John like he hurt you, give me the phone."

Skyler hesitated, but handed her phone off, "What's uh, what's the plan, exactly?"

"Well," Kelsy answered from back in her chair, "first thing, Johnny Von Fuckface is gonna let you spend the weekend with your 200 plus pound best friend sitting in a 10 by 10 foot dorm room with nothing to do but stuff your face for three straight days." She looked down at the phone, typing up a response, "I'll pretend to be you until we're done with all this. The rest of it happens on Tuesday..."

Skyler listened, nodding her head as the plan was laid out, barely noticing how fast the carton in her lap was emptying. Then the spoon scraped cardboard, "Sounds good, I think?" She lifted the empty container, "I, uh... How much more do we have, _exactly_?"

Kelsy laughed, "If you keep up _that_ speed up the whole time? Fuckin' like, a third as much time as I thought! You're seriously finished already?"

Skyler blushed, "Yeah, well, some fat bitch with giant tits went and interrupted my breakfast to ruin my relationship and lock me in my own room for three days with eight million calories. Excuse me for being hungry!"

"Fair enough," Kelsy responded, "but you're gonna have to get up and come over here yourself this time!"

"_Mmph_!" Groaned Skyler, "Thought this was supposed to be all about _not_ moving!"

Kelsy smirked, "Yeah, for both of us. I can't be expending energy all the time, getting you food every five minutes! Chair's right there, arm's reach away from the freezer, like God made it, when he decreed you and I to be a couple of lazy fatasses!"



"Hmmph, maybe He said that about _you_!" Skyler grumbled, crossing the room with hunger in her eyes, "Least I'm not two hundred something pounds over here!"

Kelsy chuckled, "Not yet, maybe, but I'm telling you, it's a-coming!"

Skyler grimaced, "Don't even joke about that. I'm only like, a couple pounds off now. Probably not even ten, I don't know. Mom didn't even hit two hundred until after I was born. Really not looking to break her record on this."

"Hey, at least you made it to 22, I just blimped up right outta high school!" Kelsy said with a grimace, "I mean boobs are great and all, but fuck, it's getting stupid!"

Skyler chortled, "Yeah, that's not new, sweetheart; you've _always_ been a stupid whore!" She smirked, "Party, party, party makes Kelsy a fat, dumb bitch!"

Kelsy gasped, "Oh! That reminds me! Hold up a sec!" She bounced from her seat, the resulting wobbling nearly freeing her breasts from their outgrown prison, "Speaking of partying, that's the other thing!" She pulled out a 24 case of beer from the fridge, "Alcohol!"

"Well I mean, if I'm stuck here 'till Tuesday with _you_," Skyler joked, "I'm gonna need like, three more of those."

Kelsy shrugged, "I mean, there's like, 20 left out of the last one still. You can have it all, I'll survive." She shook her head, pretended nobility, "I can do it, for the sake of the plan!"

Skyler chuckled, cracking open her first, raising it up, "The plan!" She cheered.

"To the plan!"


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 12, 2015)

​ *[FONT=Calibri, serif]Part 5: [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Finishes and Fallout[/FONT]*​ ​ 
Tuesday morning found both girls asleep in their chairs, naked except for crumbs and spilled sauce, leaning back to give room to their guts, and virtually buried in wrappers and boxes.​
 
Kelsy was the first one up, helping her slovenly self to the last slice of pizza in the dorm, drinking water from a two-liter coke bottle and grinning. Skyler was in her chair, Nutella smeared across her stomach, looking huge. "Hey, get up already!"

 
Skyler cracked open her eyes, groaning, "_Nngh_ What?" She grimaced, scanning the room, disgusted by the mess, "Ugh. I feel gross."

 
"Yeah, well, if it makes you feel better, you _look_ just, oh my god, fat."

 
Skyler snorted, "Yeah, that's about right. I'm ginormous, and you're even fatter."

 
Kelsy pursed her lips, "Fair enough, can't argue with that. Ready for breakfast yet?"

 
"Ugh. Not so much."

 
"Fair enough." Kelsy shrugged, "I'm still kind of full, myself." She kept watching her friend, saw how Skyler's face twisted into despair, "Hey," She said, "you okay?"

 
"Yeah, it's just, like... I'm feel like I'm too far gone at this point." Skyler lamented, "Like, all the pretending I'm gonna get skinny is fucking pointless. I might as well straight up chug lard."

 
Kelsy laughed, "Trust me, I've been there." She smirked, squeezing her lowest roll, "The lard thing? Not fucking worth it, I mean yeah, tasty, but fuck, the pay is complete shit!" She leaned to the side, showing how her spare tire bunched into smaller rolls, "Besides, if either of us is hopeless, I'm fair sure I got your skinny self beat by a _long_ shot!"

 
Slyler chuckled, then reflected, reaching around to the stomach she'd taken such good care of for the weekend, betrayed by what it was saying, "Is it fucked up that I kinda really, really, really want breakfast now?"

 
"Oh, that's _totally_ fucked up!" Kelsy assured her, "I mean, with how much you ate last night, and the nights prior?" She dropped her tone to a conspiratorial whisper, "You sound like... Like you're some kind of _fat_ girl!"

 
Skyler chortled, "Good thing you can keep a secret! I've been fat as shit for a _while_ now!"

"So does this mean you're absolutely ready to do this thing with John?"

Skyler groaned, "Ugh, way to kill the sugar high." She grimaced, grabbing at her soft, squishy stomach, pinching a thick, meaty roll of flab, "Yeah, okay? This is like, 30% his fucking fault."

Kelsy snorted, "Thirty percent exactly? You done the math on this?"

Skyler's face crinkled in thought, "No, I don't really know what I weigh—" She jerked, remembering something she hadn't thought of in months. She heaved herself up, groaning, fragments of fatty foods falling from her body. Her legs were stiff, but they looked soft, swollen with lard. She stepped carefully around pizza boxes, cellophane crunching underneath, moving to the closet. She came back a second later with an unopened box, "Aha!"

"What's that, now?"

Skyler brushed the dust from the box, opening it, "Remember the start of the semester, how we were gonna diet and weigh ourselves?"

"Oh, right!" Kelsy replied, folding her hands over her belly, letting them sink into the buttersoft surface, "How'd that work out for us, anyway?"

Fiddling with the scale in her hands, Skyler found the on button, relieved when the display lit up in red. Setting it down on, Skyler hesitated before stepping on, staring down at the black square distrustfully. Stepping up, she had to lean forward a bit to make out the numbers. She scowled, answering Kelsy's question enough, her tone icy, "Not fucking well."

Kelsy shrugged, "Really now? Damn, I was really counting on being all supermodel by this point in the semester."

Skyler rolled her eyes, moving to grab Kelsy, nearly tripping over the mess, "Nuh-uh, you're not getting out of this that easy." She pointed at the scale, "It's your turn." She smacked Kelsy's rump, smirking as that impact reverberated over her entire body, "Come on, already."

Kelsy squealed, "Ooh! Yes, ma'am, anything you say, ma'am!" She stepped up, cocky grin on her face, looking down, cackling and getting off again, "Nope! No numbers! Just boobies!"

"Wait, hold up!" Skyler protested, "I didn't see what it said. Get back up there!"

Kelsy plopped down onto her bed in a musical combo of stressed springs and crushed wrappers, "No." She said, "Why should I?" She shrugged, "It's a fucking number." She looked down at her body, a sly smile curling at the corners of her lips, "From where I'm sitting, I'm fucking sexy, why the hell would I want a number telling me different?"

That hit Skyler like a brick. She tried to respond, flapping her mouth for a second, no words coming out. "I... You..." She shook herself, "Forget it. Let's go get breakfast."
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

 
At breakfast, Kelsy kept checking, "You're abso_lutely_ sure you can do this?"

 
Skyler stopped eating, putting down her silverware and swallowing, "Kelsy, you gotta stop asking. If I wasn't, I wouldn't keep eating right now." She grimaced at the plate before her, "Literally, this tastes like fucking cement at this point."

 
"Well yeah, but—"

 
"Fucking hell, Kels, chill!" Skyler interjected, snatching up her fork again and shoveling more carbs into her open maw, wincing at the weight of food her belly, "I know what I'm doing. I got a goal, and," she checked her phone, "nine hours to get there." She picked up a muffin, the last one on the table, "You can help by getting me more food, in like, shit, a couple hours, however long it takes for this to digest."
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

 
Five o'clock, that's when Skyler was set to meet John.

 
She was nervous, but more about the meeting place than about what she'd be doing. They were in the building, in their outfits, but Skyler couldn't shake this feeling, reminding her friend, "I mean, I got kicked out of this place not five months ago! What if someone recognizes me?"

 
Kelsy squinted, face tightening with concentration, "The girl who got kicked out only had one chin. You have two. Boom, disguised, next question." She chuckled, "Besides, I'm here, too. You just about look _skinny_ next to all of this!"

 
"Ain't _that_ the truth. You ready?"

 
Kelsy rolled her eyes, "Bitch, I'm not the one doing anything until I have to! You're the one who's actually _doing_ stuff; I'm staying my ass right fucking here with the KFC. Are _you_ ready?"

 
Skyler looked off into space, making eye contact with the person behind the desk. She recognized the woman, but got no recognition in response. She snorted, "Yeah, I think so."

 
Kelsy rolled her eyes, shoving her hand into the bucket of chicken before her, "Fuckin' get moving, then!" She nodded to the glass wall between the lobby and the exercise equipment, "I'll be watching."
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

 
Looking around, Skyler didn't see John immediately. It was a busy time of day, a busy time of year with students panicking at the thought of coming home from freshman year as the one who got fat. She reached into her purse, pulling out one of the Hershey's she'd stashed there to deal with nervous munchies. People stared at her, and she shuffled to the nearest free treadmill, stepping on and snatching up the headphones attached to the tv overhead.


[FONT=Calibri, serif]She turned on the treadmill, to its slowest setting of course, reaching into her bag for a sweet, sugary snack to munch on while she walked. She was running low, by now. She'd normally feel guilty for that; she'd bought them in bulk, two packets of six bars, but for what she was planning, it was perfect. She could feel her rump wobbling, her thighs rubbing together, and she just knew people were laughing behind her back, but she knew just as well that the room as a whole was heavier than the last time she'd been there, not just because Kelsy was around, though her presence brought up the average BMI at least a few points. 

College life, living in dorms and eating cheap, calorie-dense food was affecting more than just her, it seemed, plumpening up everyone to varying degrees, and nobody was ready to admit it to themselves, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]no one wanted to [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]buy [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]the[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] bigger clothes [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]their fattened figures really needed[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]. Belly bulges abounded; [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler smirked at the group of girls in the front of the room,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]a row of semi-slender, soft-bottomed girls, slurping Gatorade and plowing through granola bars faster than they were pedaling their stationary cycles, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]sweat pouring down their youthful faces, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]on track to come out of Freshman year looking like another warning sign of what college can do to a girl's figure. Keeping her eyes open, she noticed that e[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]ven the trainers she could see looked dumpy, unfit for their jobs, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]muffin tops and thunder thighs wherever she looked[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif].[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]The TV was advertising a diet and exercise program to her, talking about how addictive and unhealthy large amounts of processed sugar can be on the human body and brain, how Americans ate all the wrong things when their only exercise was going for seconds and thirds. Grimly, Skyler noted that for her and Kelsy, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]at least recently[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], fourths and fifths were [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]just as common[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]. [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]That [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Three years of general practice, and three months of near-constant snacking on the go meant Skyler didn't have to slow the treadmill at all as she unwrapped her next Hershey's, biting into it just as the slender blonde claimed that "The profound and primal cause of obesity will one day be recognized to be the use of cereal and starch foods."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]She had to stop, doubling over, laughing at that. T[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]hirty[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] pounds in four months she'd gained, living on a [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]rich[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]horribly un[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]healthy diet of chocolate, ice cream and alcohol, but th[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]at wasn't why[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]she'd turned a fat-bottomed piglet. It was those [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]damn[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]_waffles_ [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]everyday,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] that's where the cellulite was coming from, not the gallons of syrup on top of them, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]not the celebratory pint of ice cream she awarded herself for every small victory[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]! [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]She popped another square into her mouth, swearing she wouldn't eat waffles ever again, amending that immediately to something more likely, that she wouldn't eat anymore waffles until the morning.[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]She saw John wander into the gym, and she shoved the re[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]maining [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]chunks[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] of her chocolate bar into her mouth, chewing and swallowing with the skill and technique of an eating competition champ. She gave a nod to Kelsy, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]the first signal[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], and tugged at the hem of her shirt, enough to expose a bit more cleavage, not enough to cover the lower inches of her drooping gut, breathing in deeply, closing her eyes to calm her nerves. She remembered he'd done this to other girls, too, tricking them, lying to them as well, and that fortified her resolve. This wasn't just about her, this was for all the girls who'd come to the gym to lose weight and left with the man who'd fatten them up even further.[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]She stepped up to John, tapping him on the shoulder, chocolate smeared at the edges of her mouth, shifting into character, "Excuse me? Mister?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John recognized the voice, and remembered the last text he'd gotten from Skyler's phone, '_Meet you at work. _[/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri, serif]5[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] PM. Play along[/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri, serif].' He turned around, ready to act as if he'd never seen her, eyes widening [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]with genuine surprise [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]at her appearance.[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]She looked huge compared to last he'd seen her; the weekend with Kelsy had worked wonders on her [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]overfed[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], pear-shaped body, blowing it up with blubber and swelling it up with water weight. Her outfit covered more than the last one he'd seen her in, but fit worse, the white fabric pulled tight to near-transparent over her abundant curvature, letting everyone know she wore a black bra and no panties. Her sleeves dug into her the soft, plump droop of her arm fat, her meaty rolls were outlined completely, her shorts were so tight he could read her lips. From behind, the sides even, he could count her dimples, or he could have [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]done[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], if he'd had a few days to spare. He spluttered, "Um, hi, ma'am! Can I—" he stopped mid-sentence, noticing [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]with glee[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]that[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] her modest breasts, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]untouched by her ballooning,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] were finally bubbling over that B-cup bra she'd crammed her chest into, "Can I help you?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Inside, Skyler was laughing, but she kept a straight face, looking embarrassed, "Yeah, uh... You can _probably_ tell, can't you?" She bit her lip, sighed, "This last semester's been kinda... Kinda rough, you know? I'm a stress eater, see, and well, uh..." She pinched her gut, a thick jelly roll, "It's, uh...” she twisted her head to the side, grimacing down at her shelf-like ass, reaching down with a disbelieving look, as if to see that it was actually so massive, “gone to places." [/FONT] 

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John blinked, subtly shifting his body to hide his arousal, flipping his cock into his waistband and pulling his shirt down to cover the head, "Well ma'am." He said, "you're in the tight place. Do you know how much... How much you're weighing in at right now?" He shook himself, remembering his [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]job[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] training, "Oh! Um, I'm John, by the way! And you are?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler laughed, red-faced, "Oh! Right, I'm Skyler, and I, uh, I'm not really on speaking terms with the scale right now? [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Know what I mean?” she shook her head, playing the flustered fatty, “What am I saying, of course you do. Anyway,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] I weighed myself sometime back in... January, I think? New year, all that." She gave a tight, sheepish smile, shaking her head, "[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Supposed to be like, a before picture, kind of thing, right?[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]Not so much good news."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John nodded, started walking towards the public scale, "Got you. Okay, follow me. Do you remember what you weighed back in January?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler looked down, "Oh, god, yes. It's like, burned in my brain now. I just about threw the scale across the room, broke the damn thing, I was so pissed off!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"What was it? How much were you up to?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Nervous, Skyler shuffled her feet, muttering, "One... One sixty nine..."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John laughed, "Oh, well that's not so bad!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"No, but you don't get it!" Skyler insisted, "I used to be _skinny_! I had a fucking six-pack!" She twisted, showing off her voluminous rump, the way it stuck out from bend her like a shelf, her tight shorts cutting into her back fat, the near-transparent white fabric showcasing her trembling rump, "Now fuckin' look at me," she muttered, hand reaching down, lifting her blubbery tummy, "It's more like a fucking _keg_..."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John grinned, reaching out and grabbing a handful of gut flab, sinking his hands deep into Skyler's chub, "Well, that's what we're here to help you with! Now up you go! On the scale! We'll see how bad this semester _really_ was! I'm sure it's not so—"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John's jaw fell when the numbers flashed across the digital read-out, displaying the news. Skyler had her hands over her eyes, giving John a view of her profile, of her swollen, round belly, stuffed full from three days of non-stop eating and one [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]d[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]ay of last-second gorging. He could barely contain himself, looking at what he thought his handiwork, at the bloated blimp before his eyes. "Well?" Skyler asked after a few seconds of silence, "What's the verdict? How disgustingly fat did I make myself?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"Well, uh, you can step down now." John instructed, looking down at his clipboard and making notes, amazed at what he was seeing, at the numbers on the display, "Okay, so Skyler, you've, uh, well, you're right, you've _definitely_ gained weight..."[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]He looked down, scratching at his paper, muttering to himself until Skyler cried out, "Oh, come on, just tell me already! How huge am I?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John smiled, "Well, Skyler, I don't know what you were eating while you studied for classes, but my guess is, you ate way too much!" He poked her belly to watch it jiggle, "Right now, you're up to 20[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]1[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] pounds, and—"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]"Oh, god, seriously?" Skyler moaned, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]remembering the [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]flashing[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] 19[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]8.7[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]she'd seen that morning over the horizon of her stomach, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]secretly congratulating herself on [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]the two and a half[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] pounds of food in her belly. She stepped over and collapsed onto an exercise bench, the flimsily-constructed metal rattling at the sudden addition. She flopped backwards, the weight of her packed-tight gut knocking the breath out of her, "Ugh, _fuck_!" She groaned, "I'm _never_ gonna be able to lose all this!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John smiled, tried for reassuring, "Aw, come on! It's not that bad, you can do it!"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler tried, and failed miserably to do a sit-up. She settled for leaning forward, tilting her head and grimacing, "No, I can't! Know why?" She grabbed the sides of the bench, pulling herself up, "Because I'm too far gone, like maybe not weight-wise just yet, but like, do you even realize how much a girl like me _eats_ on a daily basis? I was watching this thing on one of your TV’s, right? They were like, 'try eating six smaller meals every day to boost your metabolism,' and Just saying, but I probably eat like, nine fricking ginormous meals every day, and yeah, seventy fucking pounds in three years. I mean, I don't even know if I _could_ cut back at this point!” [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]she said, glancing through the window at her friend,[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] “Fat mama's gotta eat, you know?"[/FONT]

 
[FONT=Calibri, serif]John gulped, "Um, well... Yeah, that _is_ a problem. How about... How about you come with me to my office so we can talk about this some more?"[/FONT]​


----------



## Cylon_bob (Jun 12, 2015)

[FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler smiled, she knew John didn't have an office, "Oh! Your office!" she said loud enough everyone could hear, "Okay!" She slapped her gelatinous thighs, dropping her voice to a low whisper, like she didn't want to be heard admitting this, a half-amused smirk on her face, "Anything it takes to get rid of all this, right? I'm like a goddamn _penguin_ these days; I fucking _waddle_!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Ha, don't beat yourself up! It happens! We'll uh, get you a diet plan, an exercise routine, and I promise you," he reached around, pinching Skyler's plumpened rump. She squeaked, jumping enough that the landing reverberated across her body, "no more worrying about what's behind you!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Ooh!" purred Skyler, grabbing her purse as she walked, "Lead the way, big John!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John led her to a door on the wall, opening it to a dark walk-in closet, flipping the switch inside. A dim incandescent bulb flickered on, bathing the room in yellow light, illuminating the stored yoga mats and thick fitness pads. "Ladies first!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]The door closed behind them, John dropped the act, "Wow, uh... Holy shit, Sky! Didn't know you were" He was interrupted with a kiss, Skyler pushing him backwards, down onto the pad. He looked up, wonder in his eyes and a gleeful grin on his face, finishing, "Didn't know you were into this sort of thing!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler smirked, grabbing her shirt at the neckline and tearing it down the middle, slowly, teasing John, keeping the noise down, "We learn new things every day, don't we?" She pulled one breast free from her lacy, black bra, puckering her lips and looking down at him, voice sultry, seductive, "Want a taste?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John licked his lips, launching from the floor and reaching around, grabbing Skyler by the small of her back, pulling her close. Both hands, he lifted her from the floor, pushing her against the wall. Skyler gasped, dropping her purse as her warm, bare back made contact with the cold concrete blocks, pressing against it, the fat flattening out, spreading her body wider as John suckled her teat.[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Then, he was putting her down again, slowly lowering her to a stack of mats, savoring how her flab filled the spaces between his fingers, feeling the strain in his deltoids. He stepped back, savoring the view, how her bra straps cut into her sides, her one tit still out, barely even sagging under it's own weight, the one place on her body devoid of stretch marks. Below that, her belly was round, soft, silky-smooth and [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]golden-brown[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] between the angry red stretch marks, pouring over her shorts and separating the hanging halves of her top.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] [/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler heaved herself up, exaggerating how her weak, flabbified abs and soft, unused arms had to struggle against the weight of her globular bum and overstuffed stomach, grunting a bit, wheezing at the effort it required. She put her hands on John's shoulders, leaning forward to let her weight hang down, "You gonna gawk all day?" She teased, "Or are we about to have some _fun_?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]She sunk down to her knees, hands running down the entirety of John's sculpted physique, thumbs slipping in the waistband of his shorts, pulling him free, "Mmmmm..." She moaned, licking her lips. She gave it a small lick, enough to taste[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]the sweat before leaning back, pulling a disappointed grimace.[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Huh?" John asked, confused at the stop.[/FONT]​ 
​  [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Aw, babe!" She complained, "I really, really _want_ to, it's just..." She acted embarrassed, "I have to lean forward, you know? I had kind of a lot to eat, you know? For lunch?" She chuckled, looking guilty, "And, I mean, all weekend long, like, you don't even _know_ how bad I was." She reached down, pinched her pudge, "I was a real hog, I'm telling you, just total, shameless pig." Fake regret filled her face, "That's why I'm here now." She fluttered her[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]eyes, her gaze flickering between John's face and his cock, "Maybe we can... burn some calories the fun way?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John grinned, reaching down to undress her, getting lost for a moment in her hefty tummy, digging into the flab, down to the solid mass of chocolate in the center of it. Skyler moaned, involuntarily, at the pressure, and John pressed harder, again, with both hands now, massaging. Skyler belched, loud enough she feared they'd be caught. She slapped John's hands, "Come on, already! Don't have all day!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Well ain't that a shame!" John answered, "There's so much of you I want to explore..." He tore her shorts off in an eruption of pops as the overloaded seams gave up.[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Oh!" Squeaked Skyler, then "Oooh..."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John kicked his shorts away, "Let's make this quick," he said, "I have a client in a while."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler saw her moment.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] [/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Her purse was in arm's reach. Moving quickly, she snatched it up, pulling her phone out and sending Kelsy the signal.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] [/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John cocked his head, "Huh? What are you doing?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Oh, just checking the time." Skyler lied, "They start serving supper at 4:45, and a fat girl like me can't afford to be skipping meals, now can she?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John smiled, "Oh, no, thing like you? You'd waste away..." He answered, reaching out, pressing his hands against her, sliding them between her warm, damp thighs, kissing her. His fingers slipped inside her. She gasped as he worked her clit with his magic fingers, throwing her head back, blonde hair swinging wildly.[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]There was a knock on the door, and they both froze. An authoritative voice boomed, "Would the two students occupying the supplies closet please dress yourselves and vacate the premises."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John froze, "What the" The knowing smirk on Skyler's face registered suddenly, "Did... Is this you?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler smirked, she'd been imagining this moment since Kelsy had laid it out, "Pretty sure it's _us_, getting caught fucking while _you're_ supposed to be working."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"I... They're gonna _fire_ me because of this!" John spluttered, eyes wide with panic[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Guess you need to find another place to prey on unsuspecting fat girls, then."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John blinked, a dumb look on his face, "Wait..."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Scorn filled Skyler's eyes, "Yeah. I know about your little scam. I know the whole thing. Get dressed and get out." She knocked back on the door, calling out, "Uh, I kinda... I need pants and a shirt? Kinda _big_ pants?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]John had his shorts on, his face in his hands, "Wow. This is really happening." He muttered to himself as the door cracked open and clothes were tossed inside.[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Look on the bright side," Skyler offered, "At least you have the next few minutes to watch me squeeze my bountiful, bootylicious, oh-so-bodacious body into these tiny, tiny clothes Kelsy picked out for me!" She bent down in front of him, cheeks separating, showing him everything he'd be missing, twisting to show him her gut bunching into jelly rolls as she reached for her feet. John didn't look, he stared at the wall, processing things. "Okay," Skyler said, poking him in the side to break him from his focus, "it's time for _you_ to come out of the closet as a chubby-chaser!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]For as many people as were visiting the gym, no one seemed interested in exercising. They were gathered around the closet door, watching as John left looking like a tomato, quietly [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]gasping in surprise[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] when he was followed [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]out[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] by a women on the wrong side of two hundred pounds, waddling after him with her belly breathing the open air and her overfed ass eating her bright pink booty shorts. The confidence Skyler'd had in the closet, away from prying eyes, vanished pretty quickly when there was a crowd scanning her thick, juicy body for all of its flaws, entranced by the way it wobbled, ripples running through her plump posterior as she walked away.[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] [/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]She didn't hear many comments, but one exchange stuck out to her. A pretty blonde was talking to a co-worker, "Damn, _that's_ what John was into? Fucking hell, She's a walrus!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler sighed, walking away when heard the response, a man from his voice, "Eh, definitely bit heavy, but god_damn_, that _ass_!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Another man, he sounded enthusiastic, "Seriously! She's fat as fuck, but a booty like that just about excuses it!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]The rest sounded agreeable, but Skyler kept walking. Kelsy joined up, "So? How was it?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Eh. Fun, up until the door opened." She shrugged, "I mean, on the down side, pretty sure this means a life-long ban on me coming here, so I'm done exercising at least until [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]graduation, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]so whatever tiny bit of a chance for me to lose weight before then is completely fucking gone[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif], but on the plus side, [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif]at least I won't have to[/FONT][FONT=Calibri, serif] _see_ any of these people again."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"I mean, you're still gonna have classes with some of them, eat in the same cafeteria, right?" Kelsy pointed out, "You're gonna at least _see_ them!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler shrugged, "if I'm in class, I'm in class. If I'm in the cafeteria, I'm too busy cramming food down my face to give a shit about people who know I got caught fucking in the gym." She gestured to her body, "Does this look like the body of someone who thinks about stuff that's _not_ food when there's a plate in front of them?" She asked, "I mean, fuck, there's no plate in front of me now, and I'm _still_ thinking of food!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grinned, "Does this mean you're giving up on the diet bullshit?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler snorted, smirking, fondling her belly flab, "I mean, I officially busted through the two hundred pound barrier. I'm a fucking blimp as it is. Can't go anywhere to work out now. Fat mama's gotta eat, so, you know, guess I'm just gonna go with it."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Fat mama's gotta eat!" Kelsy cheered.[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"What was that buffet you were telling me about? The only one you run to?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Ooh!" Kelsy exclaimed, "24th and Delaware! Yeah! Let's go there!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"They serve alcohol?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy grimaced, "Eh, yes and no. Tiny cocktails."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler scowled, "Whatever. We can get beer on the way back to the room."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy gave her a weird look, "You're, uh, really getting into it, huh?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler thought back to what she'd heard leaving the gym, smiling at the memory. They didn't know she could have heard them, they couldn't be lying to make her feel better. "Apparently," she said, a hint of pride in her eyes, "my ass makes it okay for me to be fat. I like food, food inevitably goes straight to my ass, why _not_ get into it? More I eat, better my ass looks, so I'm thinking, why slow down?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Kelsy laughed, "That's the spirit! To the buffet!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"To the buffet!" Skyler agreed, "but, uh, can we _not_ do the running?"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]"Do I _look_ uncivilized?" Kelsy chuckled, "I was _joking_. Fat mama don't run."[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]Skyler laughed, pulling the last hershey's bar from her bag, cracking it in two and handing the smaller half to her friend, "I'll eat to that!"[/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=Calibri, serif]The pair took a seat at the bus stop. Kelsy realized something, gave a nervous laugh, "Oh god." She started, "You realize, this is like, the end of an era, right? I mean, you think we're fat _now_? Think how we're gonna look by graduation! They're gonna have to like, widen the aisle for us to waddle our massive butts down the aisle! That's what's gonna happen with neither one of us on a diet."[/FONT]​ 
​  Skyler just shrugged, "Eh. Maybe, but I kinda doubt it" she rested her hands on the swell of her bloated stomach, "I mean, you've had TJ openly trying to fatten you up, and John's been pumping me full of everything to make me stuff my face with everything in sight, 24-7. I figure, yeah, we were getting fat before them, but not so stupid fast, right?" she grimaced, Like, it took me three years to gain forty pounds, I figure, I'll probably go back to that speed, you know? Hell, without that asshole fucking with my appetite, I'll probably plateau after this. her forehead furrowed, Fuck, I'll probably straight up lose weight, right away.

​ Kelsy blinked, "Wait, I thought... But, you straight up _just_ told me you were done trying to lose weight!"

 
"So? Look, Kels, not trying to lose weight isn't the same as cramming a week's worth of calories down your throat six times a day and snacking between meals." Skyler laughed, "All I'm saying is, maybe once in a blue moon, I might order a salad instead of a whole goddamn cheesecake, you know?"

 
Kelsy chuckled, "Not really, I mean, cake versus salad, I know which one I'm getting." She grabbed Skyler, excited, "Ooh! If you're not gonna eat your entire goddamn cheesecake, can I have it  she grinned maniacally, Oh, please oh, please, oh please?"

 
Skyler smirked, "You can have half. I gotta remember, ass like this," she slapped her thighs, "gonna take a certain degree of eating like a total cow and laying around to maintain this level of sexy!" She playfully grabbed a handful of Kelsy's bulging body, "Lucky for me, my best friend and roommate is my roll model, and if I ever feel fat, which I'm pretty sure is gonna be always, I can compare to her! Blimpy bitch makes _my_ two hundred pound ass look petite!"

 
Kelsy pursed her lips, "Eh, at the start of the semester, maybe." She jabbed a finger into Skyler's tummy fluff, "Now, next to me, you're like a medium."

 
"Eh, fair enough." Skyler admitted with a sly smile, "Now the goal's just to let you blimp up faster than me. No dieting though. Like, we'll see, maybe I'll drop back under 200 once all this food goes through me, but that's gonna be it so far as losing weight. If it ever actually happens, it won't be on purpose."
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

 
It never did happen.

Skyler never dropped below 200 pounds after that night. She saw very little of her toes after that semester, and quite a lot of the surrounding fast food joints. By the end of senior year, she was on a first-name basis with every McDonald's cashier, every Burger King cook, had a 'usual' at every ice cream parlor within thirty miles of campus, and a body to evidence that.

 
Graduation wasn't the laughable, ridiculous scene Kelsy predicted. The college held it in a gymnasium that could seat thousands, built for sporting events, sized to accommodate even the fattest former athletes looking to relive their high school glory days through college sports. The two gluttonous, glorious goddesses were larger than ever, weighing well more than a quarter ton between the two, their hips a combined six feet just across the front. They were near the back of the stadium at the start, and it was hard on both of them, standing upright for hours as the student body moved forward, finally getting up on the stage, all of their carefully-applied makeup sweated off, perspiration pouring from their padded bodies as they tried desperately to turn their ponderous, lumbering gait into an elegant stride, wheezing their thanks and joining their classmates.
 
They weren't the fattest graduates, and that's what they toasted to that night when they went out to celebrate, to that, and to the college's understanding that their students were largely larger. They clinked glasses celebrating that they could still fit, however tightly, into aisles built to house three chubby girls, and they drank most especially to the after-party's ill-fated concessions table, cleared so soon by their insatiable appetites, and to the wonders of 24 hour all-you-can-eat buffets where they could eat until they were ejected. 

 
Waking up the morning post-graduation feeling fatter than she had since breaking up with John, knowing it was in no way a trick of her mind, Skyler didn't suggest a diet.

 
She suggested lunch.

​


----------

